# Naruto 645 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Aug 28, 2013)

Discuss away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Konoha (Aug 28, 2013)

i bet were gonna see the kages


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 28, 2013)

The other kages are likely to show up, hopefully in time to see Naruto going ham with the Fourth Hokage, and there's a chance the Fourth may give the other half of the Kyuubi's chakra to Naruto.

Something I never considered is the possibility that Obito could steal the other half from Minato and use it to complete the Juubi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 28, 2013)

Alliance attacks Juubito while he's down. Hits him with all they have. Juubito gets tired of it and decides to wipe out life on the planet.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 28, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Alliance attacks Juubito while he's down. Hits him with all they have. *Juubito gets tired of it and decides to wipe out life on the planet.*



Sarcasm?


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 28, 2013)

*Chapter 645 Prediction:*  It's Time!

Obito is impressed at Naruto's plan and lowers the shield, bragging that his efforts only delayed the inevitable.  The Shinobi Alliance, still charged with Naruto's chakra readies for their next charge, but Obito reveals that the Bijuu Bombs only was a distraction as he already began the first step of the Moons Eye plan.


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

it's been slow progress...but for the long term....I think we will have a decent volume ender


----------



## Jad (Aug 28, 2013)

Abz said:


> it's been slow progress...but for the long term....I think we will have a decent volume ender



Was this chapter the volume ender? If so we can finally move on to new things.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 28, 2013)

i hope obito is furious.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Aug 28, 2013)

Madara's going to lose interest in Hashirama and recognize Naruto's more of a threat (and worthier battle.)


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

Jad said:


> Was this chapter the volume ender? If so we can finally move on to new things.



nah...we are 3 chapters away from the volume ender...


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 28, 2013)

Hiruzen starts his soloing show in the barrier with Jubito. 

...... Although I've called it for a month.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 28, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Sarcasm?


hehe, no, I'm actually serious this time. 

The last attack was defeated by his own barrier, so Juubito decides to do the same without a barrier. He's imperious to his own attacks, so he has no need to worry. Result: everyone dies.


----------



## Azula (Aug 28, 2013)

Madara does something hopefully now that obito is alone in the barrier 

Raikage arrives to wank minato 

Hiruzen comes around


----------



## Rosi (Aug 28, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Alliance attacks Juubito while he's down. Hits him with all they have. Juubito gets tired of it and decides to wipe out life on the planet.



That would be nice


----------



## Rai (Aug 28, 2013)

Obito is pissed off. 

Minato and SM Naruto attack combo.


----------



## Saru (Aug 28, 2013)

Orochimaru finally slithers up to the battlefield. The rest of the Kages are with him. 

Tsunade has an entire _page_ worth of interaction with Hashirama. If she's lucky.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 28, 2013)

Sasuke better do shit before I drop this manga


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 28, 2013)

i think next chapter will get another boreing one..... then the last 2 being the end of the volume it will be awesome...


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2013)

Since this is a rehash of 615/616; next chapter will be Naruto gang getting the upper hand only to screwed by Obito in chapter 646


----------



## Hero (Aug 28, 2013)

The kage and oro finally show up.


----------



## ImSerious (Aug 28, 2013)

i predict more minato swag.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2013)

something will happen that will force minato to give Narutos kuramas other half.
perhaps obito will gain the upper hand ,being on the verge of killing an important character.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2013)

The next chapter will more likely an attack against obito, which might take the whole chapter 
It has been like this since the start of this volume. Also, since we are near the end of this volume, I 
Think we might see minato's jutsu any chapter now, though I think we (I) will have to Waite for 2 or 3 
More chapters.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2013)

tobi arrives to the alliance's position. madara explains how obito did that. the end


----------



## titantron91 (Aug 28, 2013)

More Aryan Father-Son Corny Bonding because that's what sells nowadays.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 28, 2013)

i hope to see a chapter with plot progresion , cuz its so fucking rare....


----------



## Annabella (Aug 28, 2013)

I reckon this chapter will focus on the alliance attempting to attack Obito, so  more panels of Shikamaru thinking , and Naruto and Minato will continue to have their father-son bonding time.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2013)

Naruto goes sage mode to try and attack obito. Obito counter s by absorbing juugo to get sage mode why not. Tobirama reveals he invented suton jutsus and that the virus that killed itachi was his doing somehow


----------



## Abz (Aug 28, 2013)

Obito gets the upper hand again/...


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2013)

Sasuke doing something stupid, lol.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 28, 2013)

It's intermission time.

Now that Naruto and the alliance are for the moment out of harms way it's time for Hashirama and Madara to show their stuff. I say Madara starts to get the upper hand, but then Hiruzen arrives to make things even once more.

Aside from that battle we'll also get the kages and Oro on the move.


----------



## Sifus (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there a preview for next chapter ?

*sigh* I don't even know what to predict.  Last few chapters have been too depressing for me.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 28, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> *It's Time!*



I came to say exactly this.

It is time for the story to move forward and defeat Obito because he's getting old and tired.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 29, 2013)

Something needs to happen...I don't think a I can tolerate another non plot moving chapter.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 29, 2013)

So the volume supposedly begun with 638, so the final chapter is 647.

645: more Naruto-Minato feels panels. Obito spouts his usual crap, says something about Kushina. Naruto gets angry. Obito "mortally" wounds Minato. Minato: "I leave this to you, Naruto". More feels panels. Angry Naruto at the end.

646: switch to the Gokage. Oro and Tsunade talk about Hiruzen. The group decides to reach the battlefield. More Naruto wank from Tsunade: "He's our saviour blah blah blah". Switch to the main battlefield again. Madara/Hashirama panels, Madara is grinning evilly. Hashirama realizes Madara did something. Cliffhanger: Naruto makes one of his speeches and hits Obito.

647: Naruto fights Obito, gains the upper hand, Obito is more and more wounded. The fight is interwined with Obito/Rin/Kakashi/Minato flashbacks. Meanwhile, Kakashi comes back, witnessing Obito getting owned. Obito is defeated. Kakashi and Naruto get close to him. Obito/Kakashi feels conversation. When Kakashi is about to forgive Obito, Madara pops out and mortally stabs Obito, revealing his trump card. "The Ten Tails belongs to me, traitor."


----------



## Harbour (Aug 29, 2013)

Predict Father-Son Next Stage.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 29, 2013)

I predict one final combo attack with Naruto and Minato. Obito takes a hit but they know he'll recover soon. Minato also takes more damage, he isn't able to continue fighting. 

Hashirama and Madara regenerate and Madara gains upper hand as he instantly attacks Hashirama.

Minato seals Yin Kurama into Naruto. Chapter ends with Minato fading away into afterlife, as Naruto's BM takes a new form.


----------



## Aidengeogear (Aug 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> It's intermission time.
> 
> Now that Naruto and the alliance are for the moment out of harms way it's time for Hashirama and Madara to show their stuff. I say Madara starts to get the upper hand, but then Hiruzen arrives to make things even once more.
> 
> Aside from that battle we'll also get the kages and Oro on the move.



So both Gods of shinobi fighting Madara? I can get behind that.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 29, 2013)

Another transition chapter but this time with an actual cliff hanger


----------



## Gabe (Aug 29, 2013)

Obito if smart will start his MEP inside the barrier where he won't be stop. But this is obito so expect him to follow outside and attack


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2013)

Obito finally begins to take things seriously. Madara generates before Hashirama and steals another chunk of him.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 29, 2013)

The 4 bijuu damas have destroyed all hirashin tags inside the barrier (except the one on Obito's back that is too risky to use again),  the alliance have no way to go back to the barrier, Madara, Hashirama and Juubito are alone.

Both Madara and Hashirama are fine, Madara blocked the explosions with his PF and Hashirama used a mokuton monster.

Juubito attacks Madara,Madara mocks at Obito for thinking he can defeat him.
Hashirama enters the fray to assist Madara against Juubito.

*Hashirama:* Let's take on him together, we can finish our battle later.
*Madara:* Oh well...

*646 Preview: Old friends join forces, the ultimate tag team!!!*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 29, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Juubito attacks Madara,Madara mocks at Obito for thinking he can defeat him.
> Hashirama enters the fray to assist Madara against Juubito.


Oddly enough, this isn't too far off. Currently Madara is the only other Onmyōton ('Yin-Yang Release') user and Hashirama, the only Sennin Mōdo ('Sage Mode') user in the barrier.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 29, 2013)

I predict:

-Minato gives Naruto the Kyuubi's 2nd half before dispersing.
-Madara being shown to have tanked the blast
-Hashirama being in much worse shape and unable to fight until he regenerates
-Madara taking advantage of the situation and rushing to Hashirama to take what he needs from him
-Alliance hears commotion from inside the barrier as things turn into a race against time for Madara to activate his trump card before Obito eliminates both Hashirama and Madara himself.

Either that, or Obito drops the barrier and continues fighting the alliance while Hashirama and Madara regenerate.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 29, 2013)

I predict that Hiruzen wakes up, confused about where he is and shouting about Obito getting off his lawn; before taking his meds and soiling himself


----------



## NW (Aug 30, 2013)

Aidengeogear said:


> So both Gods of shinobi fighting Madara? I can get behind that.


Now we just need Rikudou. 



Gabe said:


> Obito if smart will start his MEP inside the barrier where he won't be stop. But this is obito so expect him to follow outside and attack


We don't even know how the Mugen Tsukuyomi works.



Shattering said:


> The 4 bijuu damas have destroyed all hirashin tags inside the barrier (except the one on Obito's back that is too risky to use again),  the alliance have no way to go back to the barrier, Madara, Hashirama and Juubito are alone.
> 
> Both Madara and Hashirama are fine, Madara blocked the explosions with his PF and Hashirama used a mokuton monster.
> 
> ...


For fuck's sake... make up your mind! Obito, Juubito, Obito, Juubito, Obito! Just stick with one!


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 30, 2013)

weekly



4 Kakashi to appear.

i'm slowly turning into Bart


----------



## Trojan (Aug 30, 2013)

The next chapter should be attacking obito! 
If that's true, I really hope that minato will use his jutsu! 
It has already been 6 chapters!! ~_~


----------



## Addy (Aug 30, 2013)

_*ENTER: OROCHIMARU!!!!!!!!!*_

in memory of bart, i shall keep the torch going on


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 30, 2013)

I predict Naruto rasen-raping Obito.


----------



## Abz (Aug 30, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> weekly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just think about it....

the longer we wait...the more epic his return will be...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2013)

Madara gets serious


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 30, 2013)

Madara pulls his face off, iz actually Kakashi lolz


----------



## Ninian (Aug 31, 2013)

Bob Frankfurter said:


> Madara pulls his face off, iz actually Kakashi lolz



Who turns out to be Mizuki.











Final Villain confirmed.​


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2013)

Tobirama reveals he invented the 8 gates gai uses


----------



## Abz (Aug 31, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Tobirama reveals he invented the 8 gates gai uses



and more...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 31, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Tobirama reveals he invented the 8 gates gai uses



if that happens even the minato fans will accept 

Tobirama > Minato 

I still remember when i told everyone that tobirama is a better version of minato when hirashingiri first appeared against izuna


----------



## WT (Sep 1, 2013)

*Naruto 645*

Madara: They're good. They managed to transport the entire alliance? The 4th Hokage and his son are a credible threat. 

Hashirama: This Naruto kid has the potential to be even greater than myself. 

Tobirama smiling: Naruto you little bastard...

Obito: That's annoying, however, how are they going to fare against this ...

*Obito waves a sign*

Hokages/Naruto/Sasuke/Alliance: ?!?!?!

*Obito starts to divide up and hundreds of clones surface*

Tobirama: Get ready for the attack!!

*The clones begin to charge towards the alliance. Initially, the alliance are capable of fending them off due to Naruto's chakra. There's panel time given to Choji, shikamaru and the others defeating some of these, Naruto, Minato and Tobirama begin to attack original Obito* 

Tobirama: Only Naruto has the power to hurt him as he is the only one with Sage techniques. 

*Sasuke tells Jugo to begin the procedure. Jugo has his final moments and is then absorbed fully by Sasuke*

Obito:?!

*Sasuke turns on his cursed seal mode. It looks different this time. He has his EMS but his body has changed drastically. In effect, he looks more like Devil Jin (see image below)*


*We suddenly see Hiruzen get up from the ashes*

Hiruzen: Its time I become fully serious. I was unable to use this in my old age but with Edo Tensei, I am capable now. You will know why I was feared as Hokage!

Tobirama: ?!?! Heh, the monkey's finally woken up!

Minato: Is he about to.... he rarely uses this.... this may be the turn of the tide!

Naruto: What's old man third about to do?!

Tobirama: Senin Modo!

Naruto: Wow he can do it as well?!??!

*Hiruzen summons Enma. Hiruzen tells Enma that he doesn't have enough time to explain and they must merge for him to enter into the Ape Senin Mode (the third Senin mode), Enma agrees. Its also revealed that the reason why Hiruzen rarely uses this is because Ape Sennin mode can only perform if a powerful Ape creature is absorbed into Hiruzen. This kills the Ape. Hiruzen was shown to be good friends with Enma's brother who was killed during one of the wars as Hiruzen was forced to use this mode. Enma also criticizes the Juubi because its using Son Goku, the legendary Ape king who he has loyalty to. They then merge and Hiruzen transforms into something like this:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*It is revealed that Hiruzen in this form can use a multitude of attacks, from Katon to Fuuton on a ginormous scale. He also combines attacks and becomes some sort of Ninjutu king. His body also becomes nearly as durable as the third Raikage's*

Tobirama: Well I can't fall behind now can I. I also have something up my sleeve. We'll all attack with our most powerful attacks*

*Tobirama enters the 8th Gate*

Tobirama: I can hurt him through Taijutsu.

Gai/Lee/Naruto: ?!?!??!? 

*Final panel is cut into 5 segments. A middle segment and 4 corners. In the middle is a slightly worried Obito. The 4 panels are filled with 1) Naruto/Minato tag team in KCM Mode, 2) Sasuke in Sage mode flying 3) Apeish Hiruzen looking pissed off 4) Gated Tobirama.

End.


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Sep 1, 2013)

Meanwhile, the alliance realizes they are useless and all scatter in a desperate search for Itachi's DNA to bring him back to life again.


----------



## takL (Sep 1, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Hashirama enters the fray to assist Madara against Juubito.
> 
> *Hashirama:* Let's take on him together, we can finish our battle later.
> *Madara:* Oh well...
> ...



would be nice but i doubt it. i can see madara tackling hash at the last min so that he can fuse with hash on recovering against hashs will.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 1, 2013)

tobirama... I invented that also next chap and minato goes in like a boss even though handicapped.


----------



## Moeka (Sep 1, 2013)

Look at my sig.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 1, 2013)

Obito faces off against Hashirama and Madara, meanwhile Naruto and his gang realize they locked themselves out with Obito inside ready to cast the IT so they try to figure out a way in.

End of the volume will end with either Obito or Madara (depending on who wins out)  setting up the IT. Next volume will be called "The Infinite Dream" or some shit like that.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 1, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Obito faces off against Hashirama and Madara, meanwhile Naruto and his gang realize they locked themselves out with Obito inside ready to cast the IT so they try to figure out a way in.


Isn't their tags left for them to just teleport back in like they did to get out? Especially as they'd just need to teleport the top tiers back in. 

I do hope that Obito goes and curbstomps Madara though


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 1, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Isn't their tags left for them to just teleport back in like they did to get out? Especially as they'd just need to teleport the top tiers back in.
> 
> I do hope that Obito goes and curbstomps Madara though



Whoops, ya you're right. Totally overlooked that lol. I don't think most of the alliance will be going back in though. Way too dangerous.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 1, 2013)

I predict Naruto getting a randomass power-up, everyone else looking dumb, and Obito whining.

That's been a pretty safe prediction for the last few months.


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 1, 2013)

Hopefully the next chapter will focus more on Madara and Hashirama and the return of the Gokage.


----------



## Addy (Sep 1, 2013)

all i want is orochimaru


----------



## takL (Sep 1, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I predict Naruto getting a randomass power-up, everyone else looking dumb, and Obito whining.
> 
> That's been a pretty safe prediction for the last few months.


na. u got to see the pattern. 
naruto n co in danger →they made it! →in danger→safe!→danger! →safe!
the next has to be an 'in danger' turn.

thats if its not maddy vs hash or oros /5kages turn  tho.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2013)

I hope Madara & Hashi take 5 or 6 chapters to return. جـ_جـ

even though Madara should return quickly since Kabuto's edo > Oro's


----------



## takL (Sep 1, 2013)

rt now inside of the barriers are obito, hiruzen if hes coming back, and hash n maddy recovering...
maybe tobirama goes back to there using hiraishin. and minato if hiruzan comes back. and they can bring naruto n sasuke with them....i dont know if they would. judging from the old chaps  theyd rather their youngsters safe.


----------



## Saru (Sep 1, 2013)

Hiruzen will appear on two pages at most before falling back into obscurity


----------



## Trojan (Sep 1, 2013)

takL said:


> rt now inside of the barriers are obito, hiruzen if hes coming back, and hash n maddy recovering...
> maybe tobirama goes back to there using hiraishin. and minato if hiruzan comes back. and they can bring naruto n sasuke with them....i dont know if they would. judging from the old chaps  theyd rather their youngsters safe.



I want more family moments between Minato & Naruto. 
F*** obito and all others.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 1, 2013)

Naruto goes into sage mode and tobirama teleports him in the barrier


----------



## RBL (Sep 1, 2013)

Rock Lee turtle sage mode.


----------



## PopoTime (Sep 1, 2013)

Sasuke will interrupt Hashirama and Madara's fight, saying Hashirama's SM would be invaluable in fighting Juubito.

Sasuke and Madara then begin fighting for 3-6 chapters, with the culmination being that this was all Madara's plan to begin with.

Madara then possesses Sasuke's body with his ultimate ems technique, Sasuke's eyes then become a mixture of Sasuke's Ems and Madara's


----------



## alcoholmixture (Sep 1, 2013)

Is there any chance Madara managed to protect himself using the Rinnegan's absorbing ability And Hashirama, I don't know... Or did Mads not let both of them do anything until it was too late?


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 1, 2013)

I predict we'll just get more of the same shit. 

More yapping and nothing actually progressing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 1, 2013)

takL said:


> na. u got to see the pattern.
> naruto n co in danger →they made it! →in danger→safe!→danger! →safe!
> the next has to be an 'in danger' turn.
> 
> thats if its not maddy vs hash or oros /5kages turn  tho.



They never even end up in danger though.

It goes:
Danger chapter ending in Naruto powering-up
Entire chapter about how awesome Naruto is
Danger chapter ending in Naruto powering-up
Entire chapter about how awesome Naruto is
Danger chapter ending in Naruto powering-up
Entire chapter about how awesome Naruto is
Danger chapter ending in Naruto powering-up
Entire chapter about how awesome Naruto is
etc.....

Next we have a danger chapter, but Naruto will get a random power-up, or one will be hinted at, at the end of it. And danger chapters always come with Obito whining. So, same thing.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 1, 2013)

Now that they are outside the barrier I can almost guarantee the Gokage showing up.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2013)

more SASUKE panels pek


----------



## Klue (Sep 2, 2013)

Can the speeches, just give me more blood and death.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 2, 2013)

Shattering said:


> The 4 bijuu damas have destroyed all hirashin tags inside the barrier (except the one on Obito's back that is too risky to use again),  the alliance have no way to go back to the barrier, Madara, Hashirama and Juubito are alone.
> 
> Both Madara and Hashirama are fine, Madara blocked the explosions with his PF and Hashirama used a mokuton monster.
> 
> ...



yes,yyyeeesss!!!  also why does everyone keep saying that stuff about Madara stealing from Hashirama? I read that chapter and it says nothing about him wanting something from him.


----------



## Talis (Sep 2, 2013)

Old Tag team= Minato and Raikage?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 2, 2013)

Talis said:


> Old Tag team= Minato and Raikage?



that is not the preview


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 2, 2013)

MS81 said:


> also why does everyone keep saying that stuff about Madara stealing from Hashirama? I read that chapter and it says nothing about him wanting something from him.



takL translated that line better than MP or MS:


takL said:


> Hash: get out of my way, madara!!
> maddy: there is not (a lot of) time but something/things I must do since things have come to this pass.
> Madara:... I will have/take some more of You*.
> 
> *as if hes taking another helping of hash.


So yeah, looks like Madara wants more Hashirama's DNA or something. Personally I think Madara's trump card is to somehow steal Hashirama's Sage Mode.


----------



## revas (Sep 2, 2013)

I read the chapter again, and realised.. I am too tired to go through all the chapter threads, but... Naruto shared kyuubi's and his own chakra with sasuke. Does that mean, that Sasuke now has the EMS and chakra of the Senju? Sooo.. do i smell rinnegan incoming? or does he actually need to lick Naruto to get some DNA? :/


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 2, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> takL translated that line better than MP or MS:
> 
> So yeah, looks like Madara wants more Hashirama's DNA or something. Personally I think Madara's trump card is to somehow steal Hashirama's Sage Mode.



it could mean both have or take , menaing that he will continue to battle hashirama , i am not argueing...... it could go like takL said but and Edo improveing himself with another Edo its dumb , really dumb !!

Maybe madara will take some senjutsu chakra from hashirama to improve a jutsu , but the guy already has wood and other stuff

I personaly belive Madara is just stalling time to make his trump card work....


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2013)

Sasuke will keep wanking Naruto, even more than I do!


----------



## Bansai (Sep 2, 2013)

Now that they're out of the barrier, I can also imagine Kishimoto switching to the Gokage or Orochimaru. There's one predicition I heard of once which really isn't too bad. It's unlikely to happen, but it would make sense:

It's weird that Orochimaru didn't just leave together with the Gokage, and it's also weird that he took Suigetsu with him. Karin was needed for her Heal Bite, but there was no reason for Suigetsu to come with him as well, therefore this theory says that only the Gokage are heading back to the battlefield. Orochimaru is meanwhile heading to Amegakure. Why? Because Jiraiya's body is there. Kabuto was not able to locate his body, but since no one is better than finding things underwater, Suigetsu might be able to do so. So according to this theory, Orochimaru is going there to find Jiraiya's body and revive him so the Sannin can fight together once again. I don't know where he's supposed to get a victim for the Edo Tensei from, but this theory is quite fitting if you ask me. Although it's as I said very unlikely.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 2, 2013)

Fuck. I just want to see 100% BM Kurama.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2013)

Just an idea:

What if Madara taught Obito the wrong Mugen Tsukiyomi hand-seals, and is now waiting him to perform it (reason why he's holding back Hachirama), hand-seals that could be actually the one to transfer the user soul inside someone else (an hyped version of Oro's tech)?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 2, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Just an idea:
> 
> What if Madara taught Obito the wrong Mugen Tsukiyomi hand-seals, and is now waiting him to perform it (reason why he's holding back Hachirama), hand-seals that could be actually the one to transfer the user soul inside someone else (an hyped version of Oro's tech)?



that would be so funny  its possible , good ideea 

I mean madara had almoust no reason to teach him dat because he wanted to do that himself , maybe that is how madara gets revived ??


----------



## mrsaphen (Sep 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I mean madara had almoust no reason to teach him dat because he wanted to do that himself



Madara had no reason to teach him how he could become the Juubi's Jin and look what happend.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 2, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> Madara had no reason to teach him how he could become the Juubi's Jin and look what happend.



who says that madara teached him dat , there are so many ways to seal a bijuu , i am sure obito would have found a way.... 

but the moon eye plan hmmm not sure if madara would trust obito that much.... will see...


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> Madara had no reason to teach him how he could become the Juubi's Jin and look what happend.





Ultimate Bijuu said:


> who says that madara teached him dat , there are so many ways to seal a bijuu , i am sure obito would have found a way....
> 
> but the moon eye plan hmmm not sure if madara would trust obito that much.... will see...





I think I know:

Madara was senile when he gave Obito the seals! 

Remember: he forced him to use rinne tensei, but it was the jutsu to be the jin! 

And now he's expecting Obito to perform a special seal, but once again it'll be another one 

Dat Maddy!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 2, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> I think I know:
> 
> Madara was senile when he gave Obito the seals!
> 
> ...



Madara instructed obito to get the bijuu's in the mazo and  make nagato revive him , he also implanted that special thing (black zetsu ) in case obito will want to be cocky with the plan or as insurance..

Maybe madara teached obito how to catch bijuu's and how to seal them and this is how obito knew how to seal the juubi...

But you do have a point , WTF would Madara teach him the moon eye plan jutsu if madara himself wanted to do that.... hmmm ??

Also Madara didnt let obito start the ritual on the pretext of the alliance being there , we all know madara could have raped the alliance at that time and let obito do the moon eye plan

You could be on to something,,,


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 2, 2013)

645: The alliance tries to break into the barrier and fails. Obito begins to start the Moon Eye Plan. Madara states that he doesn't have enough time to regenerate and complete his trump card. Minato and Tobirama explain that all the tags were destroyed inside the barrier so they have no way back in and Tobirama states that even if he ports behind Obito that he would be instantly destroyed and w/o Sage Mode Attacks that it would be useless. But reminds that as soon as they port behind him they are done. Clone Hashirama/Shikamaru states that maybe if they can get someone inside they could destroy spikes to weaken the barrier  so the kyuubified alliance outside can break through and launch a counter attack. 

They state that they would need two Sage mode Users. Juugo explains to Sasuke he should be able to use Kabuto Sage Mode now that he has his power in him after Sasuke says that he has a better way inside the barrier w/o tunneling inside. Sakura volunteers to destroy the spikes and reveals she can use Sage Mode as well. So the plan would be for Sasuke to distract Obito long enough for Sakura to weaken the barrier. They both go Sage Mode. And Sasuke is about to make their way into the barrier with Sasuke technique.

646: Sasuke grabs Sakura and Juugo since he can only use it on people he touches uses Kamui to warp themselves inside the barrier. Tobirama states that was Izuna which is what inspired Hirashin. Minato has a flashback of him fighting Obito that night where he uses Kamui and remembers how Kamui was superior because how it doesn't need a destination markers and wanks Sasuke on how really impressive he is. Keeping the Naruto vs Sasuke Minato approval war going strong. Juugo and Sakura split up into opposite directions and starts destroying the spikes weakning the barrier while Sasuke is fighting Obito using Kamui and Sage Mode to balance the fight out which is highly effective since Obito can no longer use it any more. 

Flashes back to Kakashi in Kamui land and he see Sasuke and Sakura for a glimpse and wonders what is going on at the battlefield and decides to make his return. Naruto and Minato powers up the alliance with as much kyuubi chakra as they can so can break through.

657: Obito realizes whats going on and sends a Bijuu dama towads the last spike and Sakura and Juugo are abount to reach it as the  alliance starts moving right in the direction to break through the barrier. Sakura and Juugo destroy it and the alliance negates the bijuu dama breaking through the barrier. Kakashi catches up with the alliance. and see that Sasuke is back on their side. along with Orochimaru and taka who just arrives on the battle field and informs the alliance that he has just help recover the Kages to gain everyones trust and that they should be here anymoment. Madara is relieved that he now has time to complete his trump card. And takes interest in Sasuke seeing a Uchiha being able to use Sage Mode w/o Senju DNA.

Obito realizes that though he is all powerful that he is indeed outnumbered by a number of formiddible shinobi to keep track of them all at once. And Announces what better to distract insects than with more insects. Obito Reveals that he made preperations just incase things came to this and Uses Edo tensei to revive The entire Uchiha Clan, Danzo, Izuna, Shisui, Kagami, Kushina, Jiraiya.(also Hiruzen steps back into the fray.) To help fight the alliance and distract them until Obito finishes Preperations of the Moon Eye plan in a mini Omnyoton barrier.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Madara instructed obito to get the bijuu's in the mazo and  make nagato revive him , he also implanted that special thing (black zetsu ) in case obito will want to be cocky with the plan or as insurance..
> 
> Maybe madara teached obito how to catch bijuu's and how to seal them and this is how obito knew how to seal the juubi...
> 
> ...



With Kishi, I've given up to predict seriously. 

But since it's Kishi, everything is possible, so why not? 



Csdabest said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saturnine (Sep 2, 2013)

For some reason, all I care about is 100% Kurama. Thing should fuse back together, I wanna know for certain how much bigger and stronger it is than Gyuki.


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd like to see some more stuff from Naruto in Sage Mode. It'd be nice if he summoned Fukasaku and Shima too.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 2, 2013)

if only. . .


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 2, 2013)

I expect that Tobirama will show one last fucking jaw dropping jutsu and it ends up being water related.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 2, 2013)

Next chapter: Anti-climatic danger
Following chapter: Naruto saves everyone and plot remains stagnant. 

Lather, rinse, and repeat.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank god we have only 3 chapters until the end of this volume , maybe the last chapter will end this shit


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 2, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> if only. . .



I do not understand, what exactly is this? Are you just saying you want a joint Susanoo? Is that it? 

Anyway, I would like for Obito to begin his plans now that he's almost alone, but I doubt it'll happen. Kind of like the idea of Hashi and Madara teaming up against him, but it will obviously go nowhere and more or less just eat up a few chapters/ a month.

Also, maybe they'll explain the reason Obito collected all of the Sharingan as being so he could have their DNA so that he could Edo Tensei them, and then he Edo Tenseis them and has the Alliance fight against the revived Uchiha's while he's doing whatever for his plan.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 2, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only...

They would be the greatest duo in the narutoverse....


----------



## Trojan (Sep 2, 2013)

shouldn't the next chapter be the one that they normally attack in it?

I mean they were in danger already in the last chapter, so the next should be an attack from them!


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 2, 2013)

Hm. This volume will end in three chapters and the new volume must start awesomely and with Obito gone. 

Using takL's pattern, I predict:

645: Danger. Some panels of Hashirama and Madara, Minato uses his long-named jutsu, Obito and Naruto argue, then Obito does something devastating. 

646: Safety. Naruto counters and finally gets his 100% KM/SM power-up and fights on par with Obito while TnJ'ing him. 

647: Danger. The fight continues, Naruto finally defeats Obito, Kakashi appears to say goodbye, maybe Sasuke or Madara will kill him while he's down, and Madara activates his trump card at the end of the chapter.

Maybe if we're lucky Obito will get killed in two chapters.


----------



## mrsaphen (Sep 2, 2013)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> Maybe if we're lucky Obito will get killed in two chapters.



You are funny. If Obito dies, it needs more than 2 chapter.


----------



## Abz (Sep 2, 2013)

mrsaphen said:


> You are funny. If Obito dies, it needs more than 2 chapter.



if obito dies it needs half a fucking volume to cover


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 2, 2013)

Next chapter hopefully kills the THE FATHER AND SON reflection, thus ensuring 16 pages of PURE ACTION.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking at this list, I don't really seem to see much of a pattern with volumes being a set "Chapter". Like, I'd say the past few could be considered as such with the Madara and Obito flashback volumes, but something as big as Madara's reveal was halfway through a volume, and that was very recent. So what's with the assumption that the end of the volume will be something big?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2013)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> Hm. This volume will end in three chapters and the new volume must start awesomely and with Obito gone.
> 
> Using takL's pattern, I predict:
> 
> ...



What is TakL's pattern?  And it will most likely be someone other then Naruto to kill him, because Naruto is the "hero" who has to stay "pure" and "let the other guys do the dirty work"  -  hate saying that because it reminds me of Hiruzen and how he described himself.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 2, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> What is TakL's pattern?  And it will most likely be someone other then Naruto to kill him, because Naruto is the "hero" who has to stay "pure" and "let the other guys do the dirty work"  -  hate saying that because it reminds me of Hiruzen and how he described himself.



The Volume supposedly ends on 647. So we are trying to predict the next few chapters which should be tied together to wrap up the volume and lead us into the next one


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2013)

Well the volume will probably end with Minato giving the Kyuubi to Naruto and reaching peace. The next two volumes will probably involve the two tag teaming Obito.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2013)

Can Minato still "reach peace and be freed from ET" if he is now mortal?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 2, 2013)

I think we may see naruto and the other get the upper hand and hurt obito more. I think he has to be pushed further for the juubi to evolve this its final form. I expect that to be the last chapter of the volume the juubis final form


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Well the volume will probably end with Minato giving the Kyuubi to Naruto and reaching peace. *The next two volumes* will probably involve the two tag teaming Obito.



Praying you mean "chapters" and not "volumes", for the sake of all of our sanity.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 2, 2013)

I predict (hope) that something remotely interesting happens.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Praying you mean "chapters" and not "volumes", for the sake of all of our sanity.



I meant chapters but the way things are going, would volumes really surprise you? 

Words cannot express how much I want this arc to wrap up. It's bad because not enough time has passed, meaning all of the development comes across as rushed ( which it is).

This war was just poorly handled. It turned into one big battle when Kishimoto had the opportunity of turning it into a strategic war. Can you remember the opening when Kankurou talked of the traps being an important part of the war? What role did that play in the end? A role off screen perhaps.


----------



## Moeka (Sep 3, 2013)

wrong thread x___x


----------



## Monna (Sep 3, 2013)

This will probably be another set up chapter. Minato will prepare to somehow give the other half of Kurama to Naruto. Some fodders talk for a couple pages and there might be a Hashi/Madara page. I don't expect anything from Sasuke this week and there will still be no sign of the five kage.

Average chapter.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Cjones said:


> I predict (hope) that something remotely interesting happens.



Like, what.....?


----------



## Cjones (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Like, what.....?



Like the alliance getting wiped out or someone being put in actual danger or maybe subtle hints at Madara's trap card. Anything except more katon level explosions that don't maim/kill anyone.


----------



## Jad (Sep 3, 2013)

I predict no Gai and Lee combo.


----------



## Monna (Sep 3, 2013)

Cjones said:


> Like the alliance getting wiped out or someone being put in actual danger or maybe subtle hints at Madara's trap card. Anything except more katon level explosions that don't maim/kill anyone.


I just can't see how anything interesting could happen this chapter. Maybe something noteworthy next week depending how this week goes.

Meh, I'm just not going to hope for anything and maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## UchihaSage (Sep 3, 2013)

Hinata: Naruto! 
Kyuubi: Excuse me Hinata, come to us!
Minato&Naruto: Kurama?
Kyuubi2: We already understand your will Minato. We need a Hyuuga to help distribute the Yang chakra at various points in the body. 
Kyuubi: Naruto, you're going to love this.
Hinata: Naruto! How can I enter this world?
Naruto: Hinata, since Neji's death, since you saved me both times, I've understood so many things.
Minato: So she's your *shows his little finger*. Nice to meet you Hinata! Naruto, I'm so glad to have met you. Do you understand that...?
Naruto: Yes, Dad. I'm going to miss you so much.
Minato: this is the big present that I'm going to leave you. 
Kyuubi1&2: Hinata, activate the tenketsu of Naruto and Minato if you will. 
Hinata: Thank you very much Yondaime Hokage. I will protect Naruto!
Minato: *big smile* Twelve Dragon Seal. Division!
Naruto: Dad? Good bye Dad. He vanished.
Hinata: Naruto is it you? It's you. I know it's still you.
Kurama: Go Naruto!
Hinata: Narutokun.
Naruto: Hiraishin
Obito: No. Naruto. There can only be one Rikudou. The juubi is taking its final form. The alliance is finished.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 3, 2013)

first few pages: everyone super suprised
juubito: blah blah 'futile' blah blah 'trash' blah blah 'rin' etc etc
naruto: no u, im the hero, heart of the cards etc etc
sasuke: ...
finally the last pages: 5 kages + oro. queue awesome poses and lame one liners. (totally botched and americanized by MS)


----------



## titantron91 (Sep 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Juugo explains to Sasuke he should be able to use Kabuto Sage Mode now that he has his power in him after Sasuke says that he has a better way inside the barrier w/o tunneling inside.



I like this honestly 



> Sakura volunteers to destroy the spikes and reveals she can use Sage Mode as well.



This is one whack asspull for Sakura 



> Sasuke grabs Sakura and Juugo since he can only use it on people he touches uses Kamui to warp themselves inside the barrier. Tobirama states that was Izuna which is what inspired Hirashin.



I like this one too 

Minato has a flashback of him fighting Obito that night where he uses Kamui and remembers how Kamui was superior because how it doesn't need a destination markers and wanks Sasuke on how really impressive he is.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 



> Madara is relieved that he now has time to complete his trump card. And takes interest in Sasuke seeing a Uchiha being able to use Sage Mode w/o Senju DNA.



I like where this is going



> And Announces what better to distract insects than with more insects. Obito Reveals that he made preperations just incase things came to this and Uses Edo tensei to revive The entire Uchiha Clan, Danzo, Izuna, Shisui, Kagami, Kushina, Jiraiya.(also Hiruzen steps back into the fray.)



include all noteworthy Uchihas in history whose eyes Obito possesses... resurrect Sakumo, Itachi AGAIN LOL, 3rd Kazekage, and other unseen Kages.... and one from the hidden Waterfall XD


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## kzk (Sep 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> I predict no Gai and Lee combo.



No who and who combo?


----------



## JH24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> if only. . .



That would be so awesome. They would make an almost unbeatable team together.



RockSauron said:


> I do not understand, what exactly is this? Are you just saying you want a joint Susanoo? Is that it?




These pictures are just to show what could have been if Obito would turn good again. And yeah, with both Obito and Kakashi carrying one Sharingan eye, it "could" be possible to summon Susanoo together.

Unfortunately Obito seems too far gone and has caused too much suffering to be allowed starting a new life in Konoha again.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Abz said:


> to be honest I hope he shows up soon as well



if not the at least:

1- obito dies.
2- moon eye plan.
3- kages (not that excited but still better).
4- CS/Kyubi sasuke attacks that are freaking epic.
5- hiruzen/
6- itachi....... what? 

i am bored of the whole "we got him" > "oh no we didn't" > "he got us" > "oh no he didn't" > "we got him" > "oh no we didn't"... formula 

+ i want oro's flashback


----------



## xRenChi (Sep 3, 2013)

i hope the obito fight ends already


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2013)

auem said:


> [sp][/sp]



Thanks auem! 

So BM is finally back!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 3, 2013)

meh. i thought sage mode was gonna get more panel time. why bother with bijuu mode again? dont get me wrong i love naruto's BM, but i thought we already established that sage mode is the only thing that can hurt him?


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

no oro 

kyuubi sage mode 

and the fight is moving again.


----------



## auem (Sep 3, 2013)

Kyubi sage mode...finally....


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

anyone willing to bet that this is another "naruto is jesus " chapter and those two panels are of the last page?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 3, 2013)

I can't wait for the chapter now.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 3, 2013)

so whats the point of combining sage mode with BM again?


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

PFFF, what is Naruto going to do in Bijuu Mode? He requires Nature's powers. 

Don't waste my time, fucking Kishimoto.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> PFFF, what is Naruto going to do in Bijuu Mode? He requires Nature's powers.
> 
> Don't waste my time, fucking Kishimoto.


dub dun dun dun dun


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

Is that real kyuubi sage mode. Nice


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> anyone willing to bet that this is another "naruto is jesus " chapter and those two panels are of the last page?



oh shit, that idea just sunk in


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 3, 2013)

no seriously, whats this new combo gonna do? is it going to make it easier for naruto to hit obito?


----------



## Sarry (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh god....we're gonna get more Kushina flashbacks?  

So another chapter of Naruto/Jesusmode>>>> yo mama everyone...sigh


----------



## SaiST (Sep 3, 2013)

Whatever devastatingly powerful techniques Naruto uses in Bijuu Mode will now be able to actually harm Obito, 'cause Senjutsu.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> no seriously, whats this new combo gonna do? is it going to make it easier for naruto to hit obito?



sage mode can effect obito and kyuubi mode is fast enough so it will effect him.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2013)

Something about Kushina having a SM?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> so whats the point of combining sage mode with BM again?



So naruto can hurt obito


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 3, 2013)

oh. so special atk and speed +1, gotcha.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Something about Kushina having a SM?



i think it is more like "i see your mother in you, naruto"........ which is kind of off setting seeing how he is gridding  his teeth and she is smiling


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> sage mode can effect obito and kyuubi mode is fast enough so it will effect him.



I doubt it. He was getting blitzed earlier. Just because Naruto has 9-tails plus Sage mode activated. You must realize that Obito has all the chakras of the Bijuus and is all natural enegry. Once again this is Raw power vs Greater RAW POWER.


----------



## The Translator (Sep 3, 2013)

Obito is a dead man. Srs. I feel bad for Obito fans, well at least they got to enjoy it.

*MADARA IS FINAL VILLAIN!! *


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

HOLY SHIT, I JUST GOT OWNED!!! :sanji :sanji :sanji


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 3, 2013)

old joke is old but
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W84DLa0CLNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

Frog katas plus chakra arms interesting combination


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

The Translator said:


> Obito is a dead man. Srs. I feel bad for Obito fans, well at least they got to enjoy it.
> 
> *MADARA IS FINAL VILLAIN!! *



good point!!!!!!!!!1

at least shitbito is dead 

who though that dark naruto would be the shitiest villain ever?


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 3, 2013)

Don't underestimate Uchiha


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 3, 2013)

So is Naruto > Nagato now?


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> i think it is more like "i see your mother in you, naruto"........ which is kind of off setting seeing how he is gridding  his teeth and she is smiling





Or we'll learn from Minato that Kushina mastered the KSM.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And that she was at firts named as hokage, but she refused cause of Minato's pride...


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> I doubt it. He was getting blitzed earlier. Just because Naruto has 9-tails plus Sage mode activated. You must realize that Obito has all the chakras of the Bijuus and is all natural enegry. Once again this is Raw power vs Greater RAW POWER.



kishi just made SM own juubi because why the fuck not. i am not following your logic of kishi not doing it again.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Don't underestimate Uchiha


  Im Still holding strong brother.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes Naruto, quickly kill Obito, so that we never have to see the two of you bickering ever again.


----------



## Moeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Why is Sasuke.....so tiny...and so in the back? ;o;


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> So is Naruto > Nagato now?



PFFF, finally.


Now all we need is for Sasuke to catch up.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 3, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Frog katas plus chakra arms interesting combination



stretchy arms and extendo fingers + the force, yeah I doubt he'll miss.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 3, 2013)

....

That's a wrap for the war guys. Looks like the good guys win.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> i would have said the same before since sasuke was no where near naruto and i thought kishi was saving his abilities but now i can say 100% that sasuke is the underdog



Im not gonna lie its getting rediculous. What was the point of Sasuke even coming to the battle field again. We just found out all those combo attacks did jack shit cuz it lacked Natural energy. Fuck the rest of this volume. Im going to go write my own manga until Chapter 648.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Dragon Fawkes said:


> Or we'll learn from Minato that Kushina mastered the KSM....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



itachi kills his hoe > minato becomes the hoe's hoe


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

Hope we get a punch for punch fight where they trade blows. Kishi seems to rarely do this it is usually one side dominates for a bit then the other side.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Yes Naruto, quickly kill Obito, so that we never have to see the two of you bickering ever again.



yes, no more "rin"


----------



## Mariko (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Yeah, that Klue guy, owned hard. Super butt raped. I feel sorry for his anus - what an asshole, that guy. :rofl



1- Addy did the same before me
3- Wasn't to rape your gorgeous ass, but just to reassure you 
3- And above all Klue, you're not known as a f*cking EMO pussy, so c'mon! 

/offtopic

I sadly predict another hype for nothing...


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Im not gonna lie its getting rediculous. _*What was the point of Sasuke even coming to the battle field again. *_We just found out all those combo attacks did jack shit cuz it lacked Natural energy. Fuck the rest of this volume. Im going to go write my own manga until Chapter 648.



yeah, he could have just sent the hokages there and be done with it :/


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 3, 2013)

Bijuu Sage Mode?! Hoooolyfuck


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

where is oro?


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> yeah, he could have just sent the hokages there and be done with it :/



I know and live happily ever after. Hell he could have fought Orochimaru since he was trying to take over his body. This would have atleast made him more relevant and gave him a power up. 

Between Naruto getting a new power up and it being his birthday tomorrow(Manga Time). I can already tell these next few chapters are going to be Naruto wank chapters. The only glimmer of light right now for Sasuke relevence in the fight. Is that now Juugo and Sasuke are off in the corner with hopefully bu now the revelation that Sage Mode Attacks can hurt Juubito to have Sasuke now push for it.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 3, 2013)

Now Naruto should summon these two frogs to maintain his sage mode continuously, I think that wont disturb kyuubi chakra this time


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm hopping there is still a "That jutsu" left for BSM Naruto to show.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

you know, it just struck me but maybe the fight ends on the week of naruto's birthday?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

VlAzGuLn said:


> Now Naruto should summon these two frogs to maintain his sage mode continuously, I think that wont disturb kyuubi chakra this time



Or the kyuubi itself gathers the natural energy.


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2013)

BSM??!!!!!!!
wow,another power-up to an already haxed Naruto with no end in sight  .there's the Yin chakra to be added to all of that later on.
Sasuke has a lot to catch up.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 3, 2013)

I wonder if Bijuu Sage Mode with Yang Kurama will be enough to challenge current Obito. Naruto is still getting at least two powerups after this one, Yin Kurama and the chakra of the other Bijuu, though they might come to play at the same time. Maybe Obito evolves once more and then Naruto gets the final powerup?

Sasuke probably just lost all hope of ever catching up


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I wonder if Bijuu Sage Mode with Yang Kurama will be enough to challenge current Obito. Naruto is still getting at least two powerups after this one, Yin Kurama and the chakra of the other Bijuu, though they might come to play at the same time. Maybe Obito evolves once more and then Naruto gets the final powerup?
> 
> Sasuke probably just lost all hope of ever catching up



I believe we wont see Naruto with all the Bijuu Chakra this arc but next arc. CUz I believe the final FIght is gonna be Naruto w/ all 9 Bijuu Chakras vs Sasuke w/ Gedo Mezo. I think those chakras were given to naruto so they can all pull out all the chakra out of the Juubi when the time comes.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Or the kyuubi itself gathers the natural energy.



This is the thing that doesent make sense. Bijuus are made out of sage chakra so there is no point adding more natural energy to their chakra.
BSM is Naruto's chakra + nature energy/SM + kyuubi chakra on top of that.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Obito's about to get that work.


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Or the kyuubi itself gathers the natural energy.



I assume as well, its the Kyubii itself that absorbed natural energy.
and techniquly he should be able to summon both Shima and Fukusamu now.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Obito's about to get that work.



can't use kamui, wont use mokoton, wont use rennigan or any sharingan ability, and only uses the same attacks naruto can pull off...... bijuudama.

so much work :/


----------



## Velocity (Sep 3, 2013)

vered said:


> BSM??!!!!!!!
> wow,another power-up to an already haxed Naruto with no end in sight  .there's the Yin chakra to be added to all of that later on.
> Sasuke has a lot to catch up.



Naruto isn't "hax", he simply possesses insane raw power. We knew he was going to combine Sage Mode with Kurama's chakra eventually, we've been waiting 200 chapters for it to happen.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> stretchy arms and extendo fingers + the force, yeah I doubt he'll miss.



GG brother , i want that frog katas invisible hands to rape shit , man this is going to be awesome 

+1 cuz naruto said he will use frog katas against obito  





VlAzGuLn said:


> Now Naruto should summon these two frogs to maintain his sage mode continuously, I think that wont disturb kyuubi chakra this time



maybe but he has alot of chakra , if he gets unlimited sage mode holy shit.... 



†_Camorra_† said:


> I'm hopping there is still a "That jutsu" left for BSM Naruto to show.



its bijuudama bro..... naruto still has yin kurama and the bijuu;s chakra there is no that jutsu



Coldhands said:


> I wonder if Bijuu Sage Mode with Yang Kurama will be enough to challenge current Obito. Naruto is still getting at least two powerups after this one, Yin Kurama and the chakra of the other Bijuu, though they might come to play at the same time. Maybe Obito evolves once more and then Naruto gets the final powerup?
> 
> Sasuke probably just lost all hope of ever catching up



no obito is going down on naruto's birthday its obivous this is the powerup to fuckup obito , will need more against madara and the last transformation of the juubi

Sasuke will use the ???? PLOT to equal Naruto , or Naruto gets a nerf or the powerups are just temporaly , who knows ???


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

vered said:


> i assume as well, its the Kyubii itself that absorbed natural energy.



Impossible because Bijuus are already sentient sage chakra beings, if Kurama adds natural energy to his chakra he would create an imbalance.
Its more like Naruto enters SM with his own chakra then channels Kurama's chakra.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Just when you thought we wouldn't have to put up with Naruto fans and their shit for another week



 The sad thing is. Everyone knows deep down inside that even with this power up Naruto is not going to defeat Obito yet. It just prolonging this endless cycle of a fight. Its really really heart breaking. But who knows. Sasuke might end up having to save Naruto because Bijuu Mode is on a 5 min timer along with Sage Mode being on a 5 min timer as well. Last time he went Kyuubi Sage Mode it didnt even hold for 1 min. So hopefully. Just Hopefully kishi has a time limit on this bad boy and doesnt give us the Freeza vs Goku Namek is about to blow up in 2 min pacing.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

I wonder why he didn't do it before? Did he just not want to, or is it something he recently picked up?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Naruto isn't "hax", he simply possesses insane raw power. We knew he was going to combine Sage Mode with Kurama's chakra eventually, we've been waiting 200 chapters for it to happen.



Yeah so long..... fonnaly the truth...

Imagine the kurama chakra that is a multiplier being multiplied by the sage mode

10 x 3 x 10 = Over 9000


----------



## Trojan (Sep 3, 2013)

The best thing about that BSM is now Madara/Nagato are not a problem for Naruto whatsoever, and they can't absorb his attacks. Which was the only problem for Naruto against madara. XDD

I'd be happy if the chapter came with a new feat for Naruto and for me to say
Naruto > Madara.


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> to be fair, that was about 200 chapters ago lol and never even hinted at since then as sage mode being effective in this fight was only revealed a few chapters ago.



Still it was hinted against Nagato.
we all knew it would come up again eventually
wonder who was the one who absorbed the natural energy.
if its balanced with the BM chakra than BSM power should be huge almost Juubis lv.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 3, 2013)

About gathering natural... Forget the toads and Kurama. Naruto's mastery over Senjutsu is much better than it ever was. Way back in the Pain Arc he needed pretty long to even enter SM, nowdays he can enter SM just as fast as Hashirama. Kishi can just explain that his mastery over Senjutsu is so good that he can now stay in SM for extended periods of time.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

vered said:


> Still it was hinted against Nagato.
> *we all knew it would come up again eventually*
> wonder who was the one who absorbed the natural energy.
> if its balanced with the BM chakra than BSM power should be huge almost Juubis lv.


not everyone. i myself had doubts just because kishi left it hanging for a very long time. 190 chapters of it being almost irrelevant aside from fighting kyuubi and the 3rd raikage didn't give that much hope. it is evident with how kishi "shoved" SM in this fight with the toad summon.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

Elia said:


> The best thing about that BSM is now Madara/Nagato are not a problem for Naruto whatsoever, and they can't absorb his attacks. Which was the only problem for Naruto against madara. XDD
> 
> I'd be happy if the chapter came with a new feat for Naruto and for me to say
> Naruto > Madara.



I hope to see some feats

Sage art : bijuu dama 

Invisible frog kata


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Naruto isn't "hax", he *simply possesses insane raw power. *We knew he was going to combine Sage Mode with Kurama's chakra eventually, we've been waiting 200 chapters for it to happen.



RS is not hax. he simply possesses insane eyes


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

Elia said:


> The best thing about that BSM is now Madara/Nagato are not a problem for Naruto whatsoever, and they can't absorb his attacks. Which was the only problem for Naruto against madara. XDD
> 
> I'd be happy if the chapter came with a new feat for Naruto and for me to say
> Naruto > Madara.



Not true remember the rinnegan can absorb sage attacks nagato absorbed multiple sage frs and madara absorbed one. Madara still has that the ghost paths ability


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

Elia said:


> The best thing about that BSM is now Madara/Nagato are not a problem for Naruto whatsoever, and they can't absorb his attacks. Which was the only problem for Naruto against madara. XDD
> 
> I'd be happy if the chapter came with a new feat for Naruto and for me to say
> Naruto > Madara.



Um Pain was absorping his in Sage Mode and was even Absorbing his the Sage Chakra right out of him. He just couldn't Absorb the Raw Natural Energy.



Nagato and Madara basic advantages still reign over Naruto.


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Not true remember the rinnegan can absorb sage attacks nagato absorbed multiple sage frs and madar absorbed one. Madara still has that the ghost paths ability



yea,what it cant absorb is frog katas that are pure natural energy attacks.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2013)

Elia said:


> The best thing about that BSM is now Madara/Nagato are not a problem for Naruto whatsoever, and they can't absorb his attacks. Which was the only problem for Naruto against madara. XDD
> 
> I'd be happy if the chapter came with a new feat for Naruto and for me to say
> Naruto > Madara.



I should remind you it was thanks to Gaara that Naruto had a chance to hit him with FRS.

It won't be as easy in a second attempt.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

vered said:


> yea,what it cant absorb is frog katas that are pure natural energy attacks.



Yeah so if he sticks to the frog katas that should be his advantage in the fight if they start trying to absorb his ninjutsu


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2013)

BSM  Those spoilers, oooh  :rofl



Velocity said:


> Naruto isn't "hax", he simply possesses insane raw power. We knew he was going to combine Sage Mode with Kurama's chakra eventually, we've been waiting 200 chapters for it to happen.



This! So much of this!


----------



## Trojan (Sep 3, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Not true remember the rinnegan can absorb sage attacks nagato absorbed multiple sage frs and madara absorbed one. Madara still has that the ghost paths ability



well, if they absorbed too much they will end up as statues. 
and that's the whole point, they can't absorbed forever now. XDDD 

it's only a short game. 


> I should remind you it was thanks to Gaara that Naruto had a chance to hit him with FRS.
> 
> It won't be as easy in a second attempt.



and it's thans to Hashi's cells (the Rinngan because of that) that Madara was saved from naruto's CLONE. loool


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Elia said:


> The best thing about that BSM is now Madara/Nagato are not a problem for Naruto whatsoever, and they can't absorb his attacks. Which was the only problem for Naruto against madara. XDD
> *
> I'd be happy if the chapter came with a new feat for Naruto and for me to say
> Naruto > Madara*.



lol, the main difference between madara and obito is that madara actually uses his mokoton, rennigan and shairngan powers


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

Elia said:


> well, if they absorbed too much they will end up as statues.
> and that's the whole point, they can't absorbed forever now. XDDD
> 
> it's only a short game.



Yeah if they try and absorbed it when it is not balanced they will get turned into frog statues.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2013)

Are the spoilers really serious? Confirmed?


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2013)

This is definitely Narutos time to shine. Perhaps sasuke time will come after the battle with Obito is over.
i imagine the frog katas are going to be devastating.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Are the spoilers really serious? Confirmed?



yep they are real 


PARTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 3, 2013)

Recent spoilers have gotten me excited.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

I expect Sasuke to assume control of the Juubi, or at least some aspect of it, after the war. Control over Bijuu is one aspect of the Uchiha's power we haven't seen him exercise and there is no other realistic way for him to compete with Naruto.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I expect Sasuke to assume control of the Juubi, or at least some aspect of it, after the war. Control over Bijuu is one aspect of the Uchiha's power we haven't seen him exercise and there is no other realistic way for him to compete with Naruto.



PS and Rinnegan . isnt that enough ?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

This will probably hurt obito bad forcing the juubi to reach its final form and I expect that form to consume obito. Dude needs to go


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I expect Sasuke to assume control of the Juubi, or at least some aspect of it, after the war. Control over Bijuu is one aspect of the Uchiha's power we haven't seen him exercise and there is no other realistic way for him to compete with Naruto.



well, kishi did just make SM able to effect juubi so......... :mayb


----------



## Trojan (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> lol, the main difference between madara and obito is that madara actually uses his mokoton, rennigan and shairngan powers



It does not matter, Naruto fought all of that before.

I'll be happy as well to see Sasuke's fans thinking that the EMS is still more than enough. 

at first they said
EMS = RM then it became EMS = BM, and I'm waiting for EMS = BSM. lol


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> PS and Rinnegan . isnt that enough ?



I expect him to continue to spam Susanoo, and hopefully, if he is to obtain the Rinnegan, his Susanoo will take on a new form and gain additional properties.

But this is Kishi we're dealing with.


----------



## lathia (Sep 3, 2013)

All this power and Kishi will simplify Naruto vs Sasuke to a simple bunshin feint / genjutsu feint ala Hashirama vs Madara.  

I'm disappointed Kishi.. you're so transparent.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Are the spoilers really serious? Confirmed?



Damn right they're confirmed.

After weeks of boredom, my interest finally returned to its peak. Haven't felt this excited for a chapter since Obito screwed Madara and became the Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> I expect him to continue to spam Susanoo, and hopefully, if he is to obtain the Rinnegan, his Susanoo will take on a new form and gain additional properties.
> 
> *But this is Kishi we're dealing with. *



at ameterasu spamming 


lathia said:


> All this power and Kishi will simplify Naruto vs Sasuke to a simple bunshin feint / genjutsu feint ala Hashirama vs Madara.
> 
> I'm disappointed Kishi.. you're so transparent.



and mech fights..... don't forget the mech fights


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> PS and Rinnegan . isnt that enough ?


1. He is not going to get the Rinnegan. 

2. PS would not be enough, at beast he'd be able to compete with Naruto for a few minutes before he empties out his clip. Then he would get stomped.

Also I genuinely believe that the highest display of the Sharingan's ability is Bijuu control, its something Sasuke should display before the series end.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> I expect him to continue to spam Susanoo, and hopefully, if he is to obtain the Rinnegan, his Susanoo will take on a new form and gain additional properties.
> 
> But this is Kishi we're dealing with.



Well EMS Madara was on the par of Hashirama  , Rinnegan madara is above him for sure

I say dont understimate the rinnegan cuz obito is stupid with that

Soul removal , shinra and bansho tein , immunity to all ninjutsu cuz preta path 

I personaly belive Naruto is going to be rikudou level to defeat the FV but that will be temporaly because he only has fragments of bijuu;s chakra 

aftert that we have  ...

Naruto with 100% Kurama and Bijuu Sage Mode  against Rinnegan Sasuke with Perfect Susanoo


I say that is equal... but Naruto wins 



Gunners said:


> 1. He is not going to get the Rinnegan.
> 
> 2. PS would not be enough, at beast he'd be able to compete with Naruto for a few minutes before he empties out his clip. Then he would get stomped.
> 
> Also I genuinely believe that the highest display of the Sharingan's ability is Bijuu control, its something Sasuke should display before the series end.




1. without that he is dead...

2. i belive madara will control the juubi's last form , sasuke wants to burn them(Bijuus) , did you forget that ?  and his PS maybe with a CS asspull would be okay


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> 1. He is not going to get the Rinnegan.
> 
> 2. PS would not be enough, at beast he'd be able to compete with Naruto for a few minutes before he *empties out his clip*. Then he would get stomped.
> 
> Also I genuinely believe that the highest display of the Sharingan's ability is Bijuu control, its something Sasuke should display before the series end.



.......... CS


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 3, 2013)

Can someone sum up what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Can someone sum up what the fuck is going on?



Bijuu sage mode upon us


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

naruto, sasuke and the rest are still in the same place as last chapter so it seems that chapter starts off with this


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Can someone sum up what the fuck is going on?



Naruto got another power-up by entering BSM during the chapter,but that's the only thing we know about right now.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 3, 2013)

LOL Sasuke


----------



## Jad (Sep 3, 2013)

At the moment Sasuke can't even be considered a shit stain when compared to Naruto.


----------



## Ashoka (Sep 3, 2013)

Is that the last page ? if it is then I except a boring chapter.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> 1. He is not going to get the Rinnegan.



PFFFF, why not?

Sasuke isn't going to miss out on the highest level of ocular power to date? His strength is defined by the power held within his eyes.

I don't want to underestimate the EMS, but the combination of that and Senju powers is said/expected to be on a different scale.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> no...... rennigan = BSM



he can't get the Rinngan without Hashi's cells and that will take ages. 

Also, what about the other Bijuu's chakra inside Naruto? and when Minato give him the
other half of Kurama?


----------



## NW (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> can't use kamui, wont use mokoton, wont use rennigan or any sharingan ability, and only uses the same attacks naruto can pull off...... bijuudama.
> 
> so much work :/


It's almost like he's trying to lose.


----------



## titantron91 (Sep 3, 2013)

Seems like NF won't have a problem if the manga ended next chapter as long as the last panel seals the deal that Naruto, Minato, and/or Tobirama > your fave. LOL.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

The chapter will probably be that naruto tries bijuu mode and it does nothing to obito then decides to combine sage mode with bijuu mode


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

EMS Sasuke is expected to take on Naruto, with the full power of the Kyuubi's Yang half and Sage Mode. I'm not even going to include the possibility that he officially retains the other portion of Kurama's power. And oh yeah, who knows what role the chakra from the 'other' Bijuu will play.

It's not impossible, but I think my expectations and assumptions are pretty fair.....


Rinnegan-tardism aside. 


Besides, Naruto is fighting opponents that possess higher ocular power than Sasuke. I can't place my faith with the EMS alone at this point.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

titantron91 said:


> Seems like NF won't have a problem if the manga ended next chapter as long as the last panel seals the deal that Naruto, Minato, and/or Tobirama > your fave. LOL.



manga ends to me when i get my oro flashback and he is dead or irrelevant. by then, i will lose 100% interest in the manga


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> PFFFF, why not?
> 
> Sasuke isn't going to miss out on the highest level of ocular power to date? His strength is defined by the power held within his eyes.
> 
> I don't want to underestimate the EMS, but the combination of that and Senju powers is said/expected to be on a different scale.



Sasuke getting the Rinnegan is akin to Naruto gaining the Rinnegan, it represents the duality of both Senju and Uchiha genes. For the older head ( Madara) it doesn't matter so much, but for Sasuke and Naruto the parallel and division between the two means that much more to Kishimoto. It is why we have never seen him use KB.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Fusion said:


> It's almost like he's trying to lose.



against minato = does not use MS, and does not use mokoton. 

against konan = same thing as before.

against kakashi = same thing as before but this time only uses kunais and lame taijutsu.

against naruto = same thing.

becomes juubito = ONLY USES BEJUU DAMAS......... NOT MIKOTON WHICH CAN GRAP BIJUU DAMAS LIKE RASENGANS................ BUT MOKOTON.......... NOT RENNIGAN, MOKOTON


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Sasuke getting the Rinnegan is akin to Naruto gaining the Rinnegan, it represents the duality of both Senju and Uchiha genes. For the older head ( Madara) it doesn't matter so much, but for Sasuke and Naruto the parallel and division between the two means that much more to Kishimoto. It is why we have never seen him use KB.



Regardless of whether or not Sasuke obtains the Rinnegan, he will still continue to rep the Uchiha - Madara and Obito are no different.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

Elia said:


> he can't get the Rinngan without Hashi's cells and that will take ages.
> 
> Also, what about the other Bijuu's chakra inside Naruto? and when Minato give him the
> other half of Kurama?



The other half of kurma is minatos gift to naruto 

the bijuu's chakra is the power to finish of the FV , but i assume its just a temporaly one to make naruto rikudou level or beyond



Klue said:


> *EMS Sasuke is expected to take on Naruto, with the full power of the Kyuubi's Yang half and Sage Mode. *I'm not even going to include the possibility that he officially retains the other portion of Kurama's power. And oh yeah, who knows what role the chakra from the 'other' Bijuu will play.
> 
> It's not impossible, but I think my expectations and assumptions are pretty fair.....
> 
> ...



Delusional people , your right bro sasuke will get rinnegan , Naruto is already battling with rinnegan users 



Addy said:


> manga ends to me when i get my oro flashback and he is dead or irrelevant. by then, i will lose 100% interest in the manga



You ,ust be glad that kishi is not doing that , i think you want oro to be FV , if he does that now it means he is going away....


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I expect Sasuke to assume control of the Juubi, or at least some aspect of it, after the war. Control over Bijuu is one aspect of the Uchiha's power we haven't seen him exercise and there is no other realistic way for him to compete with Naruto.



Naruto is getting the 9 Bijuu chakra and Sasuke will get Gedo Mezo


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> You dhousl be glad that kishi is not doing that , i think you want oro to be FV , if he does that now it means he is going away....



considering that obito and madara dead soon, and sasuke vs naruto is the last fight with oro being on sasuke's side, there is a chance that oro is indeed FV at the end.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 3, 2013)

I am going to guess the Kushina over lay is about Minato informing Tobirama that his wife was a kyuubi jinchuuriki like Mito before her and Naruto inherited the kyuubi the same way.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> considering that obito and madara dead soon, and sasuke vs naruto is the last fight with oro being on sasuke's side, there is a chance that oro is indeed FV at the end.



yep this is why you should be glad , you should hope that oro will be  later on the battlefield when madara is the main villain , if oro gets to play his role before madara then its all over....

I bet my ass oro is still evil but who knows its a toss of a coin between him and madara ,  and i am going to laugh my ass if the Juubi will be the FV  so many mad fans


----------



## KnightGhost (Sep 3, 2013)

If ppl think this means now naruto is so much stronger then Sasuke i have news for you this not DBZ.

Sasuke is probably already as strong or stronger. we have not even seen him attack at full power yet

He if can really use PS is already ahead of naruto.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> EMS Sasuke is expected to take on Naruto, with the full power of the Kyuubi's Yang half and Sage Mode. I'm not even going to include the possibility that he officially retains the other portion of Kurama's power. And oh yeah, who knows what role the chakra from the 'other' Bijuu will play.
> 
> It's not impossible, but I think my expectations and assumptions are pretty fair.....
> 
> ...



but what if sasuke........... gets CS again?


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> yep this is why you should be glad , you should hope that oro will be  later on the battlefield when madara is the main villain , if oro gets to play his role before madara then its all over....
> 
> I bet my ass oro is still evil but who knows its a toss of a coin between him and madara ,  and i am going to laugh my ass if the Juubi will be the FV  so many mad fans



i know i should wait for oro but this batlte is fucking boring 

look, we get two spoiler pics. 

1- naruto with kushina comparison.
2- BSM naruto leaping form the same spot he was in last chapter. 

not naruto attacking obito but these two panels. think about that for a moment.

if i am not mistaken then the guy who took those scans and posted the spoilers thought those were the highlights of the chapter. in other words, that panel with BSM naruto is the last panel of the chapter/last page which means the entire chapter is talking 

do you understand why i want orochimaru?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto is getting the 9 Bijuu chakra and Sasuke will get *Gedo Mezo*



The Gedo Mazo no longer exist its now one with Obito. Sorry Sasuke fans, he is only going to be second best like vegeta even though I love vegeta.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> but what if sasuke........... gets CS again?



CS is complete garbage.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

So it finally happened huh? Granted not liking the eyes but meh.



Klue said:


> Regardless of whether or not Sasuke obtains the Rinnegan, he will still continue to rep the Uchiha - Madara and Obito are no different.



However Madara and Obito represent the union of both halves, as close as we can get to them anyway.

Meanwhile Naruto as powerful as he is only one half.

As is Sasuke, I don't expect him to get rinnegan for the simple matter of there was a reason RS split his powers in two, "stability" but for what, who knows.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Regardless of whether or not Sasuke obtains the Rinnegan, he will still continue to rep the Uchiha - Madara and Obito are no different.



Except they are different, ability wise both Obito and Madara are now faux Rikudou in that their skill set/power represents the union of senju and Uchiha. 

Sasuke will not obtain the Rinnegan, time will prove me right.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

This chapter should be interesting to see how naruto mixes the forms and if kurama is able to gather sage chakra itself and be able to make the 5 minute sage mode time limit no more.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh wow. Naruto finally did what we all assumed he would do a year ago. 

The toad eyes again. Ugh. I can't get over how ugly they are.

Wish we'd get the rest of the chapter in spoilers so I know if I should bother even waiting for it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> The Gedo Mazo no longer exist its now one with Obito. Sorry Sasuke fans, he is only going to be second best like vegeta even though I love vegeta.



Fourth best ( Gohan> Goku> Buu> Vegeta). 

Anyway when Obito gets waxed the Juubi should reincarnate somewhere, unless Naruto absorbs it, in which case Sasuke chances of winning would fall into the negative zone. Naruto would be able to pimpslap him whilst deciding what type of meat he wants in his ramen.


PikaCheeka said:


> Oh wow. Naruto finally did what we all assumed he would do a year ago.
> 
> The toad eyes again. Ugh. I can't get over how ugly they are.
> 
> Wish we'd get the rest of the chapter in spoilers so I know if I should bother even waiting for it.



I think it would look better with the slit eyes and the pigment surrounding his eyes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Gabe said:


> The chapter will probably be that naruto tries bijuu mode and it does nothing to obito then decides to combine sage mode with bijuu mode



While Obito does something menacing. And next chapter Naruto will attack Obito with his new mode.

Sooo predictable.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> CS is complete garbage.



then why was CS confirmed as another form of SM? 



Matrix XZ said:


> The Gedo Mazo no longer exist its now one with Obito. Sorry Sasuke fans, he is only going to be second best like vegeta even though I love vegeta.



so the main character becomes the strongest? no shit!! : zaru


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 3, 2013)

Naruto soloes while the rest cheerleader for him. The kind of chapter I like


----------



## KnightGhost (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh wow. *Naruto finally did what we all assumed he would do a year ago*.
> 
> The toad eyes again. Ugh. I can't get over how ugly they are.
> 
> Wish we'd get the rest of the chapter in spoilers so I know if I should bother even waiting for it.



yea thats wh im not that excited the manga has gottan so boring and predicable in alot ways.

Ever since the itachi battle and the meeting with the kages nothing has really been surpiseing.

theres really nothing i can't wait to find out anymore.


----------



## Abz (Sep 3, 2013)

*looks at spoilers thread*



*"Wait...wtf ???this early??"*

*clicks on thread*



*"so it has begun...."*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> i am disturbed by the lack of "!!!" from sasuke, minato, tobirama, and juugo



Why?

They probably assumed this would happen like we did.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

Naruto is practically Hashirama Level now. Hashirama stated that FULL Bijuu Mode Naruto had the same Chakra volume as him. We know that Sage Mode doesn't increase your  Chakra volume but greatly strengthens it. 

The thing That Seperates Naruto from Hashirama now is that blessed Mokuton that he can use to suppress Bijuu Chakra. Now take into account that Madara fought Hashirama. After he lost Kyuubi. EMS Madara took own SM Hashirama and brought him to his knees. His gloating costed him the fight. But Though Im sure Sasuke will get more power ups because it required to fight the curent enemy. 

To be honest Im sure Sage Mode Bijuu Mode wont give any real extra boost. Just give him the quality of chakra to harm Obito.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

Given I predicted this back during the beginning of the Senjutsu training I have to say I'm glad this is happening now. I deserve a pat on the back for all of my accurate predictions these past few years lol. 

Love it.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto is practically Hashirama Level now. Hashirama stated that FULL Bijuu Mode Naruto had the same Chakra volume as him. We know that Sage Mode doesn't increase your  Chakra volume but greatly strengthens it.
> 
> The thing That Seperates Naruto from Hashirama now is that blessed Mokuton that he can use to suppress Bijuu Chakra. Now take into account that Madara fought Hashirama. After he lost Kyuubi. EMS Madara took own SM Hashirama and brought him to his knees. His gloating costed him the fight. But Though Im sure Sasuke will get more power ups because it required to fight the curent enemy.
> 
> To be honest Im sure Sage Mode Bijuu Mode wont give any real extra boost. Just give him the quality of chakra to harm Obito.



Sage mode is suppose to boost everything from ninjutsu, taijutsu and other things so there should be a extra power boost


----------



## Shattering (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why?
> 
> They probably assumed this would happen like we did.



Agree

So another power-up for Naruto  I star to think that Sasuke will pop-up PS without any sort of explanaition or he will become another vegeta


----------



## vagnard (Sep 3, 2013)

I predict half of the chapter being about Minato's flashbacks about how much Naruto has grow up and how he resembles Kushina... ugh

Just fucking kill Obito once for all... Terrible main character vs Terrible main villian.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Also people should stop crying about things being predictable, a series that's gone on for 645 chapters it'd be incredibly contrived to have surprise after surprise after surprise. The only thing I will fault Kishimoto for, regarding the combination of SM and KM, is waiting for so long. There was no need to make people wait, unless there was some acknowledged difficulty in Naruto combining the two forms.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why?
> 
> They probably assumed this would happen like we did.



they never saw naruto's kyuubi susano'o thingy before!!!!!! 


why does kishi make character act as if they know everything? 

i think the last time we got a character reaction was when sasuke saw ET itachi


----------



## Abz (Sep 3, 2013)

i don't actually give a damn about the joining of BM and SM ....it was coming a mile away anyway...


----------



## Amanda (Sep 3, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> ....
> 
> That's a wrap for the war guys. Looks like the good guys win.



_These plot twists! _

Though not yet, not yet... there's more power ups to come.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto is practically Hashirama Level now. Hashirama stated that FULL Bijuu Mode Naruto had the same Chakra volume as him. We know that Sage Mode doesn't increase your  Chakra volume but greatly strengthens it.



actually he stated the chakra that Naruto had shared with the alliance is almost as big as his. 
1


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Also people should stop crying about things being predictable, a series that's gone on for 645 chapters it'd be incredibly contrived to have surprise after surprise after surprise. The only thing I will fault Kishimoto for, regarding the combination of SM and KM, is waiting for so long. There was no need to make people wait, *unless there was some acknowledged difficulty in Naruto combining the two forms*.



that would require training and several failed attempts at doing such if it were true as he did with rasengan, summoning, SM, FRS, and kyuubi training. naruto just goes into BSM out of the blue.

i suppose kishi did not intend the war arc at all. instead, he wanted naruto vs obito after the pain arc, then sasuke vs naruto as sasuke is pretty much useless in this fight. 

as a result, he MIGHT have regreded showing BSM against nagato in the first place when he started the war arc/kage arc since people now expect it to happen.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Except they are different, ability wise both Obito and Madara are now faux Rikudou in that their skill set/power represents the union of senju and Uchiha.
> 
> Sasuke will not obtain the Rinnegan, time will prove me right.



You're harping on the significance of a parallel that really isn't shamed because one entity grasp power from the other. We've seen this already.

Faux Rikudou's or not, they still rep the Uchiha. Senju power doesn't change anything. Naruto is arguably a faux Rikudou in his own right.

Besides, are you implying that Sasuke's EMS alone will allow him to reach the current scope of powers that Naruto is now facing?




I find that hard to believe.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> they never saw naruto's kyuubi susano'o thingy before!!!!!!
> 
> 
> why does kishi make character act as if they know everything?
> ...



Everyone has a databook and the script, so they're already well prepared.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> To be honest Im sure Sage Mode Bijuu Mode wont give any real extra boost. Just give him the quality of chakra to harm Obito.



Huh? Why not? Sage Mode boosts everything... ninjutsu, taijutsu, genjutsu, speed, strenght, durability etc.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

vagnard said:


> I predict half of the chapter being about Minato's flashbacks about how much Naruto has grow up and how he resembles Kushina... ugh
> 
> Just fucking kill Obito once for all... Terrible main character vs Terrible main villian.



Yea...that is a safe bet considering the Kushina parallel in that one panel.

So more hackneyed romance and daydreaming about his wife, I guess. We will learn more about how she is pigheaded and loud and how she loved Minato and Naruto.

Let's place bets on how many pages this week will be composed of repeat flashback panels!


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> You're harping on the significance of a parallel that really isn't shamed because one entity grasp power from the other. We've seen this already.
> 
> Faux Rikudou's or not, they still rep the Uchiha. Senju power doesn't change anything.
> 
> ...



Considering what level Madara reached prior to including hashi's cells it really shouldn't be hard to believe.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Agree
> 
> So another power-up for Naruto  I star to think that Sasuke will pop-up PS without any sort of explanaition or he will become another vegeta



i honestly wish it ends like vagita at this point because it seems that naruto is rofl stomp sauske 

i don't mean near death fight. i mean straight on rofl stomping him.


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 3, 2013)

It's finally happened. If Naruto gaining BSM upsets you this much what are you going to do with yourself later on? It's only just begun.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Sage mode is suppose to boost everything from ninjutsu, taijutsu and other things so there should be a extra power boost



Thing is. Its going to be a moot point.   Because the only thing that really actually has More Raw power than Full Bijuu Sage Mode Naruto. Is Juubito which he is currently fighting. Hashirama has probably the same amount of Raw power that Naruto has now or comparable. Difference is that Hashirama has a bloodline to back it up. 

Naruto at this level while he might do his thing and hurt Juubito a little bit. Naruto has already been set up to be impressive and needing to be saved once again. Because there is no possible way that Naruto is ending a fight on this level with less than 5 minutes. His limit for Bijuu Mode is 5 minutes without dispersing his chakra amongst everyone. His limit for Sage Mode is 5 minutes. Last time he went into a version of this mode he couldn't hold it for 1 minute much less 10 seconds. So there is a guareenteed Time limit thats going to pop up here soon thats going to stop Naruto from going the distance.


----------



## takL (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice to see the biju sage mode finally.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Narutaru said:


> It's finally happened. If Naruto gaining BSM upsets you this much what are you going to do with yourself later on? It's only just begun.



Nobody is upset. We're just bored.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 3, 2013)

Nardo looks very clownola tbh; not at all a good look!

It only really works when it's in that in-between space, quickly shifting back and forth from Nine-Tails Chakra Mode to his regular clothes.

And yes, these last couple of chapters are boring and dry.


----------



## Zlad (Sep 3, 2013)

I hate this. Obito, my man.. Kill this Uzumaki shit


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Considering what level Madara reached prior to including hashi's cells it really shouldn't be hard to believe.



Naruto's chakra is comparable to Hashirama's already. Now he has combined Bijuu Mode with Sage Mode, and there is still the opportunity for him to retrieve the other half of the Kyuubi - permanently.

And what of the chakra of the other Bijuu that was given to Naruto?

Quite a bit of power.


I'm just not buying the idea that Kishi set up this parallel that prevents one side from obtaining powers from the other, as if it changes what these two characters represent at their core. Besides, we're all about Rikudou now and Naruto was compared/implied to be closely related to Rikudou in some way already.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 3, 2013)

People who bitch about this power up needs to get some serious fresh air, pls.

What I'm afraid is, with the things are going, Sasuke's power up(s) will be Sakura-fized -power up without built up-. Sasuke needs a power up, WILL GET a power up but there is just no built up.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Zlad said:


> I hate this. Obito, my man.. Kill this Uzumaki shit



do you mean naruto killing obito or obito killing naruto? because are the same character


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> You're harping on the significance of a parallel that really isn't shamed because one entity grasp power from the other. We've seen this already.
> 
> Faux Rikudou's or not, they still rep the Uchiha. Senju power doesn't change anything. Naruto is arguably a faux Rikudou in his own right.
> 
> ...



As I said before time will prove me right, there's no point in me wasting my time explaining to you why I'm correct and you're wrong.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea...that is a safe bet considering the Kushina parallel in that one panel.
> 
> So more hackneyed romance and daydreaming about his wife, I guess. We will learn more about how she is pigheaded and loud and how she loved Minato and Naruto.
> 
> Let's place bets on how many pages this week will be composed of repeat flashback panels!



i don't mind if it has new flashback panels. reusing old ones is where what i fear


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> As I said before time will prove me right, there's no point in me wasting my time explaining to you why I'm correct and you're wrong.



PFF, in other words, you really don't have a strong argument. So you rather sit back and play the percentages, the waiting game.

Lame sauce.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> What I'm afraid is, with the things are going, Sasuke's power up(s) will be Sakura-fized -power up without built up-. Sasuke needs a power up, WILL GET a power up but there is just no built up.



I hope so, but unfortunately it looks like Kishi might be making Vegeta out of Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> People who bitch about this power up needs to get some serious fresh air, pls.
> 
> What I'm afraid is, with the things are going, Sasuke's power up(s) will be Sakura-fized -power up without built up-. Sasuke needs a power up, WILL GET a power up but there is just no built up.



Sasuke will get a power-up in the middle of the battle, which brings two major problems. One is for his character, one is for his fandom.

Character: Yet again, Sasuke will be forced to train and learn his new jutsu right on the battlefield. This will put him at an automatic disadvantage so he can conveniently look like shit.

Fandom: People who dislike Sasuke will jump all over this as an "asspull" and it will cause all kinds of unnecessary drama. 

It's a lose-lose situation at this point. Nothing good will come of it.



Addy said:


> i don't mind if it has new flashback panels. reusing old ones is where what i fear



Oh we are guaranteed repeat ones. I don't think we got any new ones last week.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 3, 2013)

Earlier we predicted Naruto's power ups would be

1 Sage Bijuu Mode
2 Combining both halves of Kurama
3 Taking into use the Bijuu chakra of the other beasts

Then it began to look like he'd get Jin Kurama first... but nah. Now everything appears to be back on track. Perhaps not the best testimony to Kishi's unpredictability, but this one can pass.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

Narutaru said:


> It's finally happened. If Naruto gaining BSM upsets you this much what are you going to do with yourself later on? It's only just begun.


Meh, I'm just not a fan of  + + eyes.


Klue said:


> Naruto's chakra is comparable to Hashirama's already. Now he has combined Bijuu Mode with Sage Mode, and there is still the opportunity for him to retrieve the other half of the Kyuubi - permanently.
> 
> And what of the chakra of the other Bijuu that was given to Naruto?
> 
> ...


While true he still represents one half of Rikudou's powers. The physical portion which enables the jin status, SM and so on. I don't see him getting the other portion, same for Sasuke.

I mean shit if one half can summon a mystical battle god to fight I expect the other to have some sort of counter, ala being a jin, to even the playing field. Or Hashi's case lots of wood.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

Raw power plus raw power is more raw power. Yeah it was going to happen BUT IT DOESNT CHANGE ANYTHING. Do people really think Sasuke was ever going to catch up to Naruto in Raw power? Fuck no. I can only speak for myself but my only issue here is Naruto hogging the spot light after the sasuke hype and him being brought into the battle mid way when naruto carried the torch for the first half. And its still going. But hopefully this is Naruto last stretch of the spotlight because it is looking to be one of his last power ups untill Juubi is delt with and naruto takes all the chakras. 

But really All Sasuke really needs is too unlock all the mangekyo techniques and Sage Mode And Current Naruto is back on the catch up. Because Sasuke will have the hax and enough stamina to work them hax to his liking.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah Sasuke's arc is in serious shit thanks to Naruto, and I don't think he will turn into Vegeta.  I mean, Kishi always says when he's giving one power up, he calculates something equal to other one so it's safe to assume Sasuke's power up is on it's way.

And yea Pika, that was one of my main problems with Sakura's power up too.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke will get a power-up in the middle of the battle, which brings two major problems. One is for his character, one is for his fandom.
> 
> Character: Yet again, Sasuke will be forced to train and learn his new jutsu right on the battlefield. This will put him at an automatic disadvantage so he can conveniently look like shit.
> 
> ...



Sage mode + All Mangekyo techniques. Sasuke has seen kamui inside and out and Sasuke is seeing and learning how Hirashin works. Sasuke is a genius and figures things out on the fly. Sage Mode training can be bypassed via Curse Seal mastery and training during the time skip. Sasuke is good to go with the backstory for his power ups.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 3, 2013)

Kushina appearing again is a surefire way of keeping my chapter rating from dropping below 4.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Kushina appearing again is a guaranteed way to keep my chapter rating from dropping below 4.



Lol, you pervert.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> PFF, in other words, you really don't have a strong argument. So you rather sit back and play the percentages, the waiting game.
> 
> Lame sauce.



I see your attempt at drawing me into a meaningless debate and raise you 



			
				Pika said:
			
		

> Sasuke will get a power-up in the middle of the battle, which brings two major problems. One is for his character, one is for his fandom.
> 
> Character: Yet again, Sasuke will be forced to train and learn his new jutsu right on the battlefield. This will put him at an automatic disadvantage so he can conveniently look like shit.
> 
> ...


Sasuke will not get a power up this arc, because this arc or at least the present time is not about him. There is a reason why he is observing Naruto's greatness and I think it ties into the elder son's vision of peace, after the war he should realise how disgraceful he is in comparison to Naruto and seek even more power. What levels he will go to to achieve that power will probably be what defines the next arc.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

anyone thinks we might see what happened to madara and hashirama? 



maybe hiruzen?


----------



## lathia (Sep 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Yeah Sasuke's arc is in serious shit thanks to Naruto, and I don't think he will turn into Vegeta.  I mean, *Kishi always says when he's giving one power up, he calculates something equal to other one so it's safe to assume Sasuke's power up is on it's way.
> *
> And yea Pika, that was one of my main problems with Sakura's power up too.



When was that ever stated? I think the interpretation of many on that single interview was really misleading. To me the whole "ying/yang" development was that of character development. Sure power ups have to be accounted for since that's a way to develop a character, but that's not absolute with these two. Look at Hashirama / Madara. At this point, it is absolute that Hashirama was superior to Madara in many ways. Naruto vs Sasuke will probably take the same path, but the twist will be that, it's not about who is stronger, but that they're stronger... together.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke will get a power-up in the middle of the battle, which brings two major problems. One is for his character, one is for his fandom.
> 
> Character:* Yet again, Sasuke will be forced to train and learn his new jutsu right on the battlefield. This will put him at an automatic disadvantage so he can conveniently look like shit.*
> 
> ...


Character: You mean like he always had from day 1, with exclusion of his CS awakening, kid was always like Gohan from that aspect. 

Fandom: Really, this is actually a concern? 


Gamma Akutabi said:


> Kushina appearing again is a surefire way of keeping my chapter rating from dropping below 4.


Ehhhhhh.


Gunners said:


> Sasuke will not get a power up this arc, because this arc or at least the present time is not about him. There is a reason why he is observing Naruto's greatness and I think it ties into the elder son's vision of peace, after the war he should realise how disgraceful he is in comparison to Naruto and seek even more power. What levels he will go to to achieve that power will probably be what defines the next arc.



There's not going to be another one. We're at the end here.


----------



## takL (Sep 3, 2013)

lathia said:


> When was that ever stated?



ive never seen kish saying that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> anyone thinks we might see what happened to madara and hashirama?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe hiruzen?



Those two alive.

Hiruzen, still dead.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

Let's be serious here.

The moment Naruto combined Sage Mode with Kyuubi Naruto mode during Pain's Invasion was the moment you needed to see he'd combine the two. People were still saying he'd never combine them, hell, the very people in this thread in fact that have said it's boring and predictable. If it's so predictable you wouldn't have said he'd never do it. People are just pissed because the other predictions that they've wanted didn't come true and they're upset that this chapter isn't focused on their own characters. It is what it is, I mean let's be real here. 

This was a Naruto fight from the very beginning and everything is going according to plan. 

Relax, chill, it's not that serious. If a chapter causes people to get that pissed and that bored just drop the manga. It's the main character's time and he's the main character in this entire series. He gets time above all others. It's just status quo. 

I will say that Sasuke's power-up will end up being so half-assed it's ridiculous, like one cheek half-assed. Kishimoto isn't spending enough time on him to see that he will be able to catch up to Naruto. Right now Naruto's so ridiculously powerful it's insane to see what he will do. This should put him above Hashirama and Madara. We need to see what else he's capable of but Sasuke I mean wow. He gained EMS around when Naruto gained KCM so really Naruto has gained Bijuu Mode and now he's combining modes, we don't even know about the other half of Kyuubi's chakra let alone the other Bijuu strength. 

Just unreal. 

I really think Sasuke getting an eye stronger than the Rinnegan or even the Jyuubi itself after Naruto's defeated Obito is probably his only hope. Naruto's still not done getting this extra strength, he still has to do more.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a feeling that Madara will end up defeating himself, and by that I mean I think he will beat Shodai then disappear.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Yeah Sasuke's arc is in serious shit thanks to Naruto, and I don't think he will turn into Vegeta.  I mean, Kishi always says when he's giving one power up, he calculates something equal to other one so it's safe to assume Sasuke's power up is on it's way.
> 
> *And yea Pika, that was one of my main problems with Sakura's power up too.*



anyone who expected something from sakura was lolworthy


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I see your attempt at drawing me into a meaningless debate and raise you
> 
> 
> Sasuke will not get a power up this arc, because this arc or at least the present time is not about him. There is a reason why he is observing Naruto's greatness and I think it ties into the elder son's vision of peace, after the war he should realise how disgraceful he is in comparison to Naruto and seek even more power. What levels he will go to to achieve that power will probably be what defines the next arc.



Stop saying there will be another arc. You make me want to agree with Obito about there being no hope for this world.


----------



## Sniffers (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh noes! The ugly + shaped eyes are back. 

Anyway, now that Naruto combined Sage Mode with Biju Mode Sasuke is going to need something to catch up or Naruto will have to lose a power. I guess, with Jugo there, Sasuke might be getting CS back in some form.. uncorrupted by Orochimaru.​


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 3, 2013)

This is definitely the final arc, no doubt about it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I have a feeling that Madara will end up defeating himself, and by that I mean I think he will beat Shodai then disappear.



I think the Alliance will stomp Madara out proving they can save the world as well. 

Naruto will take out Tobi. 
The Alliance will take out Madara. 

Sasuke grabs the spoils after their defeat and becomes the final villain.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> anyone thinks we might see what happened to madara and hashirama?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe hiruzen?



Something outside the Obito-Naruto-Minato trio? Don't hold your breath.

This is still gonna take a looong while.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think the Alliance will stomp Madara out proving they can save the world as well.
> 
> Naruto will take out Tobi.
> The Alliance will take out Madara.
> ...



Sasuke is more like the final fight. 

Obito dying here doesn't mean he isn't the FV. I think we already are witnessing the FV battle.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> Oh noes! The ugly + shaped eyes are back.
> 
> Anyway, now that Naruto combined Sage Mode with Biju Mode Sasuke is going to need something to catch up or Naruto will have to lose a power. I guess, with Jugo there, Sasuke might be getting CS back in some form.. uncorrupted by Orochimaru.​



That shitty version of Sage Mode. 

Yuck. 


At least give him the real thing. Come to think of it, I'm a bit curious how it would look on him.


----------



## Abz (Sep 3, 2013)

this power-scaling...*on naruto only* is really pissing me off...


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> Oh noes! The ugly + shaped eyes are back.
> 
> Anyway, now that Naruto combined Sage Mode with Biju Mode Sasuke is going to need something to catch up or Naruto will have to lose a power. I guess, with Jugo there, Sasuke might be getting CS back in some form.. uncorrupted by Orochimaru.​



i dont thing the cross eyes are ugly.on the contrary,they make him cooler in a sense.
but it seems his design does get crowded a bit.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Sasuke is more like the final fight.
> 
> Obito dying here doesn't mean he isn't the FV. I think we already are witnessing the FV battle.



That's pretty much what I'm saying. This is the final villain battle but Sasuke's going to be the last fight after it's all said and done.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Something outside the Obito-Naruto-Minato trio? Don't hold your breath.
> 
> This is still gonna take a looong while.



why do i not like naruto?  at least i would be interested in this chapter


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

I like the cross eyes they are cool been waiting for almost 200 chapter for there return


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

vered said:


> i dont thing the cross eyes are ugly.on the contrary,they make him cooler in a sense.
> but it seems his design does get crowded a bit.



i would have preferred kyuubi eye but sage eyeliner. the cross thingy is as messy as sasuke's EMS


----------



## Amanda (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> anyone thinks we might see what happened to madara and hashirama?



I had hoped for a Madara & Hashi chapter after the Minato & Naruto story reached some kind of waypoint, but now it seems like we'll just continue with them.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Moreover, Obito dying in this fight doesn't mean he isn't the FV.
> 
> I believe we already are witnessing the FV battle.



It's a tricky question. Future will make it easier to determine the full meaning of these chapters, and the full meaning of these two characters. How I see it that they both represent the FV in their own way.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I think the Alliance will stomp Madara out proving they can save the world as well.
> 
> Naruto will take out Tobi.
> The Alliance will take out Madara.
> ...



I forgot that they would have a role to play in this whole thing.

@Addy I agree with you on the design.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, looks like I'm not the only one who wants the focus to switch to another character.

Or at least, more balanced screentime. Regardless of popularity, continuously focusing on the same characters with no pause tends to make it tiresome and dull.

Really, just throw in a couple pages with something outside the trio and it would be enough.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

Lol After this chapter there is no doubt that Sasuke needs all the power buffs he can get to keep up.  Not to mention that Naruto might gain Hiraishin and 100% Kurama by the end of this battle.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Amanda said:


> I had hoped for a Madara & Hashi chapter after the Minato & Naruto story reached some kind of waypoint, but now it seems like we'll just continue with them.



The longer they stay out, the better it is for them. I don't want their appearances littered with this current trash.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Though expected, I was hoping for more than the typical eye pigment and cross. Not a big deal, but would have really pumped me up for whats to come.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Though expected, I was hoping for more than the typical eye pigment and cross. Not a big deal, but would have really pumped me up for whats to come.



BM shroud will definitely take a new form when he gains Yin Kurama and uses the chakra from the other Bijuus.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I forgot that they would have a role to play in this whole thing.
> 
> @Addy I agree with you on the design.



it is like kishi when he was asked "uchiha + hyuuga. how would their eyes work?" and he said "one sharingan, and one byakugan eye"........  just slaming both together is retarded design choice. i wouldn't mind sasuke's EMS if his MS wasn't already mess as fuck but i did like how itachi's MS was hendeled inside sasuke's eyes though.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> BM shroud will definitely take a new form when he gains Yin Kurama and uses the chakra from the other Bijuus.



I expect that Naruto's golden chakra shroud will become much more bigger and dense when he gets Kurama's other half.


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Though expected, I was hoping for more than the typical eye pigment and cross. Not a big deal, but would have really pumped me up for whats to come.



I wasn't expecting a change considering the only thing that happened during the pain fight was the horizontal slit and more prominent whiskers.

I'll be surprised if the other half of Kurama doesn't cause the shroud to change though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

I get a feeling that we're going to get a panel or page of Hashirama and Madara looking shit-faced at Naruto's new power. We will get a hype comment about Naruto's this chapter proving he's above them more than likely.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 3, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I get a feeling that we're going to get a panel or page of Hashirama and Madara looking shit-faced at* Naruto's new power*. We will get a hype comment about Naruto's this chapter proving he's above them more than likely.


mixing Sage Mode whit his Tailed Beast power is not new.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 3, 2013)

It's been a long time coming. And I like it 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I get a feeling that we're going to get a panel or page of Hashirama and Madara looking shit-faced at Naruto's new power. We will get a hype comment about Naruto's this chapter proving he's above them more than likely.



HashiMada don't care about anyone other than themselves. Especially Madara. He wouldn't give a shit about any of the Naruto power ups.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> mixing Sage Mode whit his Tailed Beast power is not new.



So are you saying Naruto is just as strong before he combined his modes?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

Madara is an odd case in the sense that even if Naruto was 1000x times stronger than Shodai I don't think he'd acknowledge him. He is like that guy who is caught up with the ex to the point that he overlooks her superiors.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 3, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> Oh noes! The ugly + shaped eyes are back.


the eyes are awesome.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 3, 2013)

EVERYONE SIT THE FUCK DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JAK N BLAK IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OH GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What!
Are you FUCKING KIDDING ME!

Yo. There is no fucking stopping a Teleporting, SAGE MODE, Lord Kurama.

Fuck. The Lord is back at 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have waited so many years. I'm losing oxygen. I can't swallow. Help, help. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. That's fucking IT. Ban Lord Kurama from the motherfucking Dome son!

The Lord shall finally have his revenge on Uchiha Madara. Bitch slap that friend to helllllllllllllll


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Madara is an odd case in the sense that even if Naruto was 1000x times stronger than Shodai I don't think he'd acknowledge him. He is like that guy who is caught up with the ex to the point that he overlooks her superiors.



Madara has taken a backseat right now I don't think it matters anymore with him. He's just some guy now that will be used to hype the Alliance up. Sasuke's taken a backseat too, hell he's like Rosa Parks. The difference is Sasuke will move to the front of the bus while Madara I'm not expecting him to do anything worthwhile rather than having a trump card that fails.


----------



## zuul (Sep 3, 2013)

As expected nothing interesting for me in this chapter.

How much left before the focus shift to Madara or Sasuke ?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 3, 2013)

Frog Katas with the Power of Cho Shinra Tensei!
Sensory to cover the motherfucking planet son.
Roars 10x stronger than Perfect Susanoo slashes!
Chakra claws that can lift motherfucking Budha.
Rasenshurikens the size of 11 mountains!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Obito vs Naruto. Will. Shit. So. Hard. On. Madara. Versus. Hashirama.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Is it just me too or is Kurama's Biju Mode head a bit bigger than it was when Biju Mode was used alone?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

zuul said:


> As expected nothing interesting for me in this chapter.
> 
> How much left before the focus shift to Madara or Sasuke ?



Sasuke who?  Sorry but that guy became fodder the moment he served his purpose to bring the Hokages on the battlefield.


----------



## Ababu (Sep 3, 2013)

For all I believe and the way kishi wrote the first part - Hyping sasuke as the ultimate prodigy - he is going to get a couple of powerups before this war ends.. and he might just use them temporarily, then he might come back after he has trained all of it and maybe get that 1 last fight.. because let's accept it, the last powerup that naruto is going to get is the other half of kurama and sasuke has loads of improvement to be done... so expecting an asspull for sasuke from kishi in this war... and for what I understand is that naruto has been acknowledged by everyone in his current generation. He only needs to be acknowledged by the edo-kage's and the gokage's... so this whole hyping up is for that only....


----------



## gaiver (Sep 3, 2013)

i wonder how much action we'll get this chapter, mostly setup i'd think


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2013)

The manga is called Naruto for a reason

I'm excited for this chapter


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Is it just me too or is Kurama's Biju Mode head a bit bigger than it was when Biju Mode was used alone?



Nah, it's just a close up.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 3, 2013)

gaiver said:


> i wonder how much action we'll get this chapter, mostly setup i'd think



yeah, in before worse Naruto chapter or the chapter that ruined Naruto tread.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I get a feeling that we're going to get a panel or page of Hashirama and Madara looking shit-faced at Naruto's new power. We will get a hype comment about Naruto's this chapter proving he's above them more than likely.



Madara, no.

Hashirama, will smile but no shit-faced from either of them.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

At this rate Naruto will soon reach a level even far surpassing Madara and Hashirama. That's if he can actualy fight Juubito on equal footing.


----------



## vered (Sep 3, 2013)

BSM might need to be banned from battledome at this rate. Thats if he can fight Juubito on equal footing.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 3, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> At this rate Naruto will soon reach a level even far surpassing Madara and Hashirama. That's if he can actualy fight Juubito on equal footing.


Well, he is the main character. It's to be expected


----------



## Lurko (Sep 3, 2013)

LOL this fight is goona be good.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 3, 2013)

What aggravates me about the recent chapters is how Jiraiya has been overlooked. I feel that he should have been more central in Naruto's development this arc, I understand the role his parents played in the decisions he has made but at that the same time they spent less than an hour with him. They were less influential in his views on the world, and arguably who he became, so I feel more of the sentimental image overlaps should have been dedicated to J-man.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 3, 2013)

If people are in their full fanboy mode even before the chapter is out, then what will the future week be like....  How good that I like Naruto, otherwise...



?_Camorra_? said:


> At this rate Naruto will soon reach a level even far surpassing Madara and Hashirama. That's if he can actualy fight Juubito on equal footing.



Assuming Juubito finally goes all out.  Right now I'm more concerned for him than Goduto.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Frog Katas with the Power of Cho Shinra Tensei!
> Sensory to cover the motherfucking planet son.
> Roars 10x stronger than Perfect Susanoo slashes!
> Chakra claws that can lift motherfucking Budha.
> ...



too bad the only thing obito can do is bijuu damas or else yeah............ FRS mountan size and roars


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> What aggravates me about the recent chapters is how Jiraiya has been overlooked. I feel that he should have been more central in Naruto's development this arc, I understand the role his parents played in the decisions he has made but at that the same time they spent less than an hour with him. They were less influential in his views on the world, and arguably who he became, so I feel more of the sentimental image overlaps should have been dedicated to J-man.



Jiraiya gonna come back and kick Oro's ass  Believe it!!!  What u gonna do when u get swamped at 300km/h ? Nothing friend u dai!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Frog Katas with the Power of Cho Shinra Tensei!
> Sensory to cover the motherfucking planet son.
> Roars 10x stronger than Perfect Susanoo slashes!
> Chakra claws that can lift motherfucking Budha.
> ...



If all you care about is power levels, maybe, even though I will take wood monsters and Susano'o over glowing balls of light and frogs any day.

I'll skip out on all the insipid comments about Rin and being hokage and all that tripe though, especially when the characters have little to no emotional history. 

But whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

Great week for Naruto as well. 

BM Naruto debuts this week in the anime so we should be getting some nice things.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 3, 2013)

I get disappointed to the spoilers lol, all know that SM + BM isn't surprising anymore.

I expect more from Kishi after last week's meh chapter, well, hope for a better one.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

With Naruto's new power and assuming Obito decides to get serious, what is there left for everyone else to do?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> With Naruto's new power and assuming Obito decides to get serious, what is there left for everyone else to do?



Minato teleports the whole alliance away since they're just in the way. The Hokages get murdered by Obito and Mads. Sasuke gets some random ass powerup.

Naruto vs. Obito
Sasuke vs. Madara


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> With Naruto's new power and assuming Obito decides to get serious, what is there left for everyone else to do?



The way Kishi has set things people will rely on Kuramas chakra. Lol at PS  If Sasuke were to get that it would be thanks to Kurama chakra powering him up.


----------



## Sniffers (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> That shitty version of Sage Mode.
> 
> Yuck.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of the aesthaetic aspect of either Sage Mode, although the frog eyes really put me off.



vered said:


> i dont thing the cross eyes are ugly.on the contrary,they make him cooler in a sense.
> but it seems his design does get crowded a bit.


Yeah, it's too crowded with the dark marks from both SM and BM. Still those eyes are the worst. >_<


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 3, 2013)

Does anyone notice Naruto's new eyes? IIRC Naruto shows that shape of eyeballs the first time he met Nagato.

...... Sasuke, you'd better gain powerup from Orochimaru.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> With Naruto's new power and assuming Obito decides to get serious, what is there left for everyone else to do?



They will bow down to the Gods and leave 
And that would be their best move since the war started.


----------



## John Connor (Sep 3, 2013)

this new mode isnt Naruto's final form in this fight

he will push Obito to use his final form at which point Naruto activates the bijuu chakra he was given earlier


----------



## Selva (Sep 3, 2013)

the spoilers are looking good


----------



## Cord (Sep 3, 2013)

Still having some ray of hope that this week's chapter would still be interesting somehow, even though the spoilers don't show it. >_<


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2013)

HERE COME NARUTO's LASERS!


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The way Kishi has set things people will rely on Kuramas chakra. Lol at PS  If Sasuke were to get that it would be thanks to Kurama chakra powering him up.



Lol, you're the worst, but I love you bro.


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 3, 2013)

Ha. I thought Kushina had her own Boss Cloak for a second, but it's just Naruto's collar.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2013)

LMAO Camorra do not say that  .


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 3, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Impossible because Bijuus are already sentient sage chakra beings, if Kurama adds natural energy to his chakra he would create an imbalance.
> Its more like Naruto enters SM with his own chakra then channels Kurama's chakra.



No matter how often you repeat this, the nine bijuu still don't use natural energy like the Juubi does. Their chakra can be felt by everyone the Juubi's can't.




Gunners said:


> I expect Sasuke to assume control of the Juubi, or at least some aspect of it, after the war. Control over Bijuu is one aspect of the Uchiha's power we haven't seen him exercise and there is no other realistic way for him to compete with Naruto.



I don't think so. If Sasuke became the Juubi Jinchuuriki it would effectively be an Obito redux version. Not at all that interesting in my opinion. 
As for there not being a realistic way for him to compete with Naruto, don't be so sure of that. I know the outcry will be huge, but for the moment put away the assumption that Juubito is that much stronger than Madara or Hashirama. 
Madara intends to steal more of Hashirama's power to make himself even stronger because he believes that way he will still be able to overcome Juubito. So all Sasuke would need is get a piece of Hashirama's power himself. I could see Hashirama granting Sasuke his power trusting that Naruto and Sasuke will have a better end than he and Madara did if Madara could be defeated that way.

Another reason why I don't think Sasuke will get the Juubi is that I think it's likely that Naruto vs Obito will be decided within the spiritual plane the bijuu share. Naruto will enter Obito's psyche and break the Juubi apart into the pieces of the nine bijuu it's made up from.



Gunners said:


> Sasuke will not get a power up this arc, because this arc or at least the present time is not about him. There is a reason why he is observing Naruto's greatness and I think it ties into the elder son's vision of peace, after the war he should realise how disgraceful he is in comparison to Naruto and seek even more power. What levels he will go to to achieve that power will probably be what defines the next arc.



If Sasuke doesn't get a power up in this arc there won't be any time left to get one. It's now or never.


†_Camorra_† said:


> Lol After this chapter there is no doubt that Sasuke needs all the power buffs he can get to keep up.  Not to mention that Naruto might gain Hiraishin and 100% Kurama by the end of this battle.



Yup. Rinnegan plus Hashirama's full power would be my current guess and not just the "little bit" Madara got.



Klue said:


> Though expected, I was hoping for more than the typical eye pigment and cross. Not a big deal, but would have really pumped me up for whats to come.



Agreed. I was hoping for a complete design. Naruto's current state still reminds me of the unfinished Susanoo. Just like the chakra is stabilized in perfect Susanoo, that's what I was hoping would happen when Naruto combined KM and SM. My only hope is that design change is saved for the combination of Kurama's Yin and Yang half


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

Now my theory of the alliance fodders geting senjutsu attacks is obivous , i so fucking called this !!!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> No matter how often you repeat this, the nine bijuu still don't use natural energy like the Juubi does. Their chakra can be felt by everyone the Juubi's can't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um what?  Sage chakra can be felt by anyone you are confusing raw nature energy with sage chakra.
When Rikudou created the Bijuu he used his own Yin-Yang elemental chakra to divide the Juubi.
So I'm guessing that each Bijuu is made out of Rikudous chakras + the black/white nature energy which I think is the nature version of Yin-Yang. Perhaps this explains why there are 2 types of CS. CS of Heaven and of Earth. One draws more on the physical aspect of the nature energy that gives substance to things while the other draws on the spiritual aspect that gives the shape and quality.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 3, 2013)

You've got to be fucking shitting me.

Again? Really Kishi? Fuck you

Piece of shit manga

I'm done


----------



## Lelouch71 (Sep 3, 2013)

About time we finally see KSM. It looks cool like I thought.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 3, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> This is one of these moments i'd love to order a cup of Uchiha fanboy tears



why? with naruto seemingly using both BM and SM at the same time, it could be a possible hint that naruto may have surpassed itachi


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 3, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Um what?  Sage chakra can be felt by anyone you are confusing raw nature energy with sage chakra.
> When Rikudou created the Bijuu he used his own Yin-Yang elemental chakra to divide the Juubi.



No, I'm not. When the Juubi first appeared we were told that his chakra couldn't be felt. And then it went on to shoot bijuudamas etc. So how did it do that? We know the bijuu can be felt by everyone who has the tiniest bit of sensing ability, but only in SM could Naruto feel the Juubi. Also if Kurama was using natural energy why was Naruto unable to sense natural energy when he started learning senjutsu? Way back at the chuunin exams he already talked about how the Kyuubi's chakra felt red. 




> So I'm guessing that each Bijuu is made out of Rikudous chakras + the black/white nature energy which I think is the nature version of Yin-Yang. Perhaps this explains why there are 2 types of CS. CS of Heaven and of Earth. One draws more on the physical aspect of the nature energy that gives substance to things while the other draws on the spiritual aspect that gives the shape and quality.



nature version of yin and yang? I don't think that exists. It makes no sense for it to exist because it would call bullshit on the entire explanation we got of senjutsu. natural energy is supposed to be something separate from yin and yang.

As for that explanation of the CS, you are reaching too far. There's just not nearly enough information to support that theory.

Rikudou created the bijuu didn't merely split the Juubi's chakra up to create the bijuu. He used the Onmyouton to give birth to something new. Something with a new personality and new abilities. So there's really no reason for the bijuu to be using natural energy, because none of them is the Juubi.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> No, I'm not. When the Juubi first appeared we were told that his chakra couldn't be felt. And then it went on to shoot bijuudamas etc. So how did it do that? We know the bijuu can be felt by everyone who has the tiniest bit of sensing ability, but only in SM could Naruto feel the Juubi. Also if Kurama was using natural energy why was Naruto unable to sense natural energy when he started learning senjutsu? Way back at the chuunin exams he already talked about how the Kyuubi's chakra felt red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So according to your logic SM Narutos chakra canot be felt?  I don't think so. What's more when Naruto tried to sense Juubi all he could feel is nature energy. Logically since the Bijuu also have normal chakra which could be felt threy must share chakra with Rikudou.
As for the black and white energy,I don't think Bijuu are using it all the time. The fact that Juubi can use Bijuu damas means they are a mass of nature energy.
Oh and according to the Yin-Yang concept Kishi has borrowed everything in nature is made from Yin-Yang forces. Yin stands for everything passive,dark,material while Yang is active,expanding, light....etc


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 3, 2013)

That spoiler.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Sep 3, 2013)

It is back

kyuubi sage mode

damn obito better prepare his ass hole


----------



## mayumi (Sep 3, 2013)

I see the manga is still called Naruto, huh? 

The whining this week will be enjoyable  plus I get some kushina talk. Quite like that.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 3, 2013)

Is Kurama really back to 100%? I still see Minato using KCM....


----------



## Azula (Sep 3, 2013)

dat spoiler


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> Is Kurama really back to 100% I still see Minato using KCM....


Those who obtain KCM have that chakra for life. Yin Kurama may have already fuzed with Yang Kurama, leaving the chakra from KCM for Minato to use.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh yeah obito get ready to be pummeled. This is going to be sweet.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Those who obtain KCM have that chakra for life. Yin Kurama may have already fuzed with Yang Kurama, leaving the chakra from KCM for Minato to use.



I doubt they fused yet, I'd expect BM shroud to evolve when they fuse.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

Next stop , minatos gift , the yin kurama , the gift will be on naruto's birthday


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 3, 2013)

?_Camorra_? said:


> So according to your logic SM Narutos chakra canot be felt?  I don't think so. What's more when Naruto tried to sense Juubi all he could feel is nature energy. Logically since the Bijuu also have normal chakra which could be felt threy must share chakra with Rikudou.



No, I'm not saying that. What I'm saying is that the Juubi and the nine bijuu are completely different entities. Just because the Juubi consists out of natural energy doesn't mean that the bijuu have anything to do with natural energy. This is just your assumption which is not supported by any evidence in the manga. The complete absence of anyone ever linking natural energy and the chakra of the nine bijuu can't just be ignored. It's a fact.



> As for the black and white energy,I don't think Bijuu are using it all the time. The fact that Juubi can use Bijuu damas means they are a mass of nature energy.



Gyuuki disagrees. He told Naruto that bijuu have the black positive and the white negative chakra and those two get mixed in a certain way to create the bijuudama. Again not once did Naruto remark that either of that had anything to do with natural energy.



> Oh and according to the Yin-Yang concept Kishi has borrowed everything in nature is made from Yin-Yang forces. Yin stands for everything passive,dark,material while Yang is active,expanding, light....etc



That's the general meaning we use in real life. In Naruto Yin energy is the spiritual energy of shape and image and Yang energy the physical energy of life. That's it. Nothing else. Natural energy is completely unrelated.
So you don't gather more "Yin natural energy" if you gather it at night nor do you get more yang if you gather it during the day. It's completely separate.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 3, 2013)

That spoiler's got me fucking pumped. We'll probably get some more Naruto/Hashirama comparisons this chapter.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 3, 2013)

This probably means that Obito will be defeated soon, leading the way for Juubi to become the FV. We have to keep in mind that Naruto still hasn't met the Sage even though we have Juubito.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 3, 2013)

I can't wait until konoha 8 does something impressive. I think the basic ino shika chou formation could defeat juubito


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 3, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> This probably means that Obito will be defeated soon, leading the way for Juubi to become the FV. We have to keep in mind that Naruto still hasn't met the Sage even though we have Juubito.



I agree, and what's the point of making Madara into Juubi's Jin 2.0? he's just going to be a pallette swap of Obito, but instead of "Rin!!!" it's "Hashiramaaa!!!"



Menacing Eyes said:


> That spoiler's got me fucking pumped. We'll probably get some more Naruto/Hashirama comparisons this chapter.



Hashirama represents the Younger Son only, Naruto on the other hand directly represents/embodies Rikudou Sennin himself.


----------



## Annabella (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> dub dun dun dun dun



I'm guessing this will happen towards the end of 645, there might be flashbacks in the middle and then 646 will focus on BSM Naruto attacking Juubito. 


PikaCheeka said:


> The longer they stay out, the better it is for them. I don't want their appearances littered with this current trash.



exactly,Kishi can take his time getting to them


----------



## Dark Red Z (Sep 3, 2013)

S9M+ Naruto? Really? Wasn't it enough for him to reach 100% last issue?


----------



## SLB (Sep 3, 2013)

My boy Naruto . I was hoping the kages and Oro would show up this chapter, but I'm cool with waiting.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 3, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> No, I'm not saying that. What I'm saying is that the Juubi and the nine bijuu are completely different entities. Just because the Juubi consists out of natural energy doesn't mean that the bijuu have anything to do with natural energy. This is just your assumption which is not supported by any evidence in the manga. The complete absence of anyone ever linking natural energy and the chakra of the nine bijuu can't just be ignored. It's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless ofcourse I missed something and Onmyoton has the potential to transmute nature energy into chakra.
Onmyoton works by giving shape and life to things using spiritual and physical elemental change. Rikudou used his own chakra to create the basis for the Bijuu since the Juubi is just a mass of sentient natural energy and he couldn't have use that.
Besides as Obito showed the Onmyoton ability canot undo or erase natural energy further strenghtening my point that Juubis nature energy wasn't transmuted to chakra, it was Rikudous chakra that created the shape and form of the Bijuu.
Going by all these deductions the natural energy itself should be the black and white energy.
It would certainly explain why there are two different CS corresponding to Yin and Yang.


----------



## titantron91 (Sep 3, 2013)

Dark Red Z said:


> S9M+ Naruto? Really? Wasn't it enough for him to reach 100% last issue?



Oh reserve all the disappointment... it's not even done yet...

Complete 9-Tails + Bee lending 8-Tails Chakra + Remaining Bijuus' Chakras + Sage Mode will be here soon LOLOLOL

he's becoming like Ichigo... getting all the powerups possible


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 3, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> ^^ That's also a bad thing.
> 
> I like Naruto at first because fuck it "Hard Work"  Now he's the chosen one.



In his former life as Rikudou Sennin he was the savior of the world, in his current incarnation as Naruto he is also the savior of the world.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 3, 2013)

Dark Red Z said:


> S9M+ Naruto? Really? *Wasn't it enough for him to reach 100% last issue?*



he actually did not. He only took SOME of the other Kurama's chakra, beause his Kurama
was not at full power at the moment. 

so, he has yet to have that power up as well.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 3, 2013)

If you want to be blocked from Konoha Telegrams this week, just ask. No need to try stirring up trouble to be banned.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 3, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> This probably means that Obito will be defeated soon, leading the way for Juubi to become the FV. We have to keep in mind that Naruto still hasn't met the Sage even though we have Juubito.


I've been hearing this "Obito is gonna be defeated soon" for a whole year now. So nice to see the boy constantly shitting on these predictionz


----------



## SLB (Sep 3, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> In his former life as Rikudou Sennin he was the savior of the world, in his current incarnation as Naruto he is also the savior of the world.



Pretty much. If they're the same soul, then whatever really. Just finishing up the job in another life, which is far more compelling and interesting than "I'm an underdog! I can't fight for shit. Now watch me inevitably ascend to the great hero tier you all know I deserve to be in. Grrrr".


----------



## gaiver (Sep 3, 2013)

i'm really looking forward to learning the details of what is about to go down.. is naruto infusing everyone with sm through kyuubi chakra? or is he about to go 1v1 juubito?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 3, 2013)

This should come as no surprise to anyone since Sage Bijuu Mode has been foreshadowed ages ago when Naruto confronted Nagato and given the current circumstances of Juubito's sole vulnerability to Senjutsu then it was already assured that this plot element of combining BM+SM will come.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 3, 2013)

The problem is not Naruto, it's Kurama the battery.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

I just hope that the whole entire chapter isn't centered on the transformation and we get some progress on other things.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

gaiver said:


> i'm really looking forward to learning the details of what is about to go down..* is naruto infusing everyone with sm through kyuubi chakra?* or is he about to go 1v1 juubito?



i called that 

Amazing every fodder with senjutsu attack , imagine that... hmmm


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

wonder  if we will get new flashbacks this time? 

what? it's a flashback chapter and i want to make the best of it


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> i called that
> 
> Amazing every fodder with senjutsu attack , imagine that... hmmm



Based on the preview it appears Naruto is charging on Juubito by himself so it's highly unlikely he's going to give the Alliance Kyuubi+Senjutsu Chakra.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

This chapter is basically a set-up for Naruto vs Obito. Now Naruto is in the mode to be able to take him on or pretty close (not sure if he gets the other half yet). Considering he's up to Obito's level, more than anyone else there, he will take control and it'll turn into a fight between them. Everyone else will officially step back now. Like in the Pain battle everyone stayed away because Naruto was in another tier compared to them. It was too dangerous for them then and here it's even more dangerous. That's likely what will happen here. Tobi is too good. Naruto's the only one who can face him now. The Alliance will likely make their way towards Madara next or plan something against Madara. Madara's just there to be there and it's obvious they're going to kick someone's ass, just not Obito's. This was also hinted with Shikamaru's speech as they were staring at Madara and Hashirama's battle. 

I also expect the Kages and Team Oro to finally arrive on the field. Most of the chapter will be a set-up and the later part of the chapter will be about Naruto's transformation. We will get some panels if not a page or two about Sasuke's mindset as well. Naruto's going above so needless to say Sasuke will have some thoughts about it. Maybe he clenches his hands or something, we don't know. 

Either way it's a classic set up chapter.

- Naruto vs Obito

Book it Vince McMahon.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Based on the preview it appears Naruto is charging on Juubito by himself so it's highly unlikely he's going to give the Alliance Kyuubi+Senjutsu Chakra.



well not in the next chapter but next one after that  is very possible


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 3, 2013)

Hope that the fight will be taijutsu trading blows. It would be awesome that way!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 3, 2013)

Rosi said:


> I've been hearing this "Obito is gonna be defeated soon" for a whole year now. So nice to see the boy constantly shitting on these predictionz



We will see, won't we.



The only problem is Kishi's pacing.


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Hope that the fight will be taijutsu trading blows. It would be awesome that way!


juubito and BM naruto have been using bijuu dama attacks so far.......... why the sudden change to fist fights between a kyuubi mech (naruto) and tank guy (juubito)? 

also, obito sucks at close combat as we saw him against kakashi


----------



## Saturnine (Sep 3, 2013)

Damn, I actually waited for Sage Mode/Bijuu Mode with anticipation. Pretty awesome that Naruto got it. 

Still, it is only fair that he gets 100% Kurama too


----------



## Rosi (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> also, obito sucks at close combat as we saw him against kakashi





Close combat is Obito's biggest strength. Well, pre-Juubi Obito's, that is. He was playing with four at once in close combat not that long ago.
He couldn't do shit from distance as he had to touch the opponent to win.


----------



## Pureblooded (Sep 3, 2013)

Naruto looks pretty badass with that sage-kyuubi mode, almost evil.

Sasuke, you're so behind now.

Also, is this series really called "Hokage Ninja" in chinese?


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Close combat is Obito's biggest strength. Well, pre-Juubi Obito's, that is. He was playing with four at once in close combat not that long ago.
> He can't do shit from distance when he has to touch the opponent to win.



kakashi vs obito. read it


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 3, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Close combat is Obito's biggest strength. Well, pre-Juubi Obito's, that is. He was playing with four at once in close combat not that long ago.
> He can't do shit from distance when he has to touch the opponent to win.



Then why was he beaten by a Kunai? 

And the same exact moves?


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Then why was he beaten by a Kunai?
> 
> And the same exact moves?



and it was kakashi who also beet him........ kakashi....... KAKASHI


----------



## Rosi (Sep 3, 2013)

He wasn't using Kamui back then 

And PNJ that had him not using wood element and rinnegan. But a fucking rod 

anyway, that's more for a battledome than this place.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> kakashi vs obito. read it



Try to imagine world without Kakashi - the only man, who could counter his kamui... 

Rosi is right there...


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> no oro
> 
> kyuubi sage mode
> 
> and the fight is moving again.



So, you jump to the conclusion, base on one panel, that Orochimaru is not there?



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> so whats the point of combining sage mode with BM again?



Senjutsu is the only thing that can harm Juubito and KCM is Naruto's second strongest power


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2013)

So the Sage Mode and Kyuubi fusion is back. I thought it'd be saved for another moment or that it would've happen after Madara revealed his ace.



mayumi said:


> I am going to guess the Kushina over lay is about Minato informing Tobirama that his wife was a kyuubi jinchuuriki like Mito before her and Naruto inherited the kyuubi the same way.



Most likely.



vered said:


> i dont thing the cross eyes are ugly.on the contrary,they make him cooler in a sense.
> but it seems his design does get crowded a bit.



Agreed. I'm sure I have the most unpopular opinion about this but I think it looks way cooler if it's just the cross eyes and prominent whiskers. I don't think that, so far, it looks as good as it did in 444 with just those traits and with no Kyuubi shroud. Sometimes less is more and better, I think this fusion mode is proof of that.



Narutaru said:


> I wasn't expecting a change considering the only thing that happened during the pain fight was the horizontal slit and more prominent whiskers.
> 
> I'll be surprised if the other half of Kurama doesn't cause the shroud to change though.



Or changes of color and it becomes orange. It's weird how Kishimoto changed Bijuu Mode's design and carried on KCM's yellow design to BM when it originally was orange. Maybe when it's all said and done this will be oranged colored.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> i think it is more like "i see your mother in you, naruto"........ which is kind of off setting seeing how he is gridding  his teeth and she is smiling


Yep, that is exactly what means.  I don't understand how difficult it is for some people on here to grasp



vered said:


> BSM??!!!!!!!
> wow,another power-up to an already haxed Naruto with no end in sight  .there's the Yin chakra to be added to all of that later on.
> Sasuke has a lot to catch up.



It was a power-up hinted all the way back to Pain.  Don't understand the surprise


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 3, 2013)

Two surge of power! From the translation on the spoiler thread.


Means Bijuu and sage power are two surge of power!


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Minato teleports the whole alliance away since they're just in the way. The Hokages get murdered by Obito and Mads. Sasuke gets some random ass powerup.
> 
> Naruto vs. Obito
> Sasuke vs. Madara



Technically it's the match up that I do think Kishi should've done. Naruto vs Anti-Naruto and Sasuke vs Anti-Sasuke but oh well.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 3, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Naruto isn't "hax", he simply possesses insane raw power. We knew he was going to combine Sage Mode with Kurama's chakra eventually, we've been waiting 200 chapters for it to happen.



Exactly.  I don't understand why people are shocked about this.  It's been hinted since Pain arc.  It's actually about motherf'ing time we get to see that mode!


----------



## vagnard (Sep 3, 2013)

Also I'm dissapointed on the level of destructive power...

Based on Juubi's second form super bijuudama I thought at this point Naruto and Juubito would be pulling continental level attacks. If Kishimoto wants to follow DBZ path he should go until the end.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 3, 2013)

vered said:


> This is definitely Narutos time to shine. Perhaps sasuke time will come after the battle with Obito is over.
> i imagine the frog katas are going to be devastating.


Sasuke can still do something and I believe he will use Susanoo to shield Kurama, much like what Madara did against Hashirama.  He is not out of this game (I can't believe I am actually defending him, since I dislike the character)


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 3, 2013)

vagnard said:


> Also I'm dissapointed on the level of destructive power...
> 
> Based on Juubi's second form super bijuudama I thought at this point Naruto and Juubito would be pulling continental level attacks. If Kishimoto wants to follow DBZ path he should go until the end.


We're probably going to get there sooner or later, probably when the Juubi transforms for a final time.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 3, 2013)

Addy said:


> i know i should wait for oro but this batlte is fucking boring
> 
> look, we get two spoiler pics.
> 
> ...


  Seriously, your basing your assumption on a couple of unknowns.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 3, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> So, you jump to the conclusion, base on one panel, that Orochimaru is not there?



oro would definitely be the on the cliffhanger.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 3, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> *Sasuke can still do something and I believe he will use Susanoo to shield Kurama*, much like what Madara did against Hashirama.  He is not out of this game (I can't believe I am actually defending him, since I dislike the character)



sasuke's susanoo without yata's mirror being more durable than sage mode and kyuubi combined? no

even if sasuke gets perfect susanoo just randomly to save kurama it would still be horrible because sasuke would be getting more magical powerups without actually training or improving at anything else.

now it's very clear that sasuke cannot compete with naruto unless he masters EMS and perfect susanoo, gets rinnegan and masters it, get's some of hashirama's cells and has minato's half kyuubi sealed into him.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 3, 2013)

Dark Red Z said:


> S9M+ Naruto? Really? Wasn't it enough for him to reach 100% last issue?



Don't understand why you're dumbfounded when it was hinted 200 chapters ago!



eyeknockout said:


> sasuke's susanoo without yata's mirror being more durable than sage mode and kyuubi combined? no
> 
> even if sasuke gets perfect susanoo just randomly to save kurama it would still be horrible because sasuke would be getting more magical powerups without actually training or improving at anything else.
> 
> now it's very clear that sasuke cannot compete with naruto unless he masters EMS and perfect susanoo, gets rinnegan and masters it, get's some of hashirama's cells and has minato's half kyuubi sealed into him.



Sasuke has been shown to randomly pulled stuff without training, throughout this serie


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> sasuke's susanoo without yata's mirror being more durable than sage mode and kyuubi combined? no



Come on son, he obviously possesses Yata's Mirror. His shield functions and looks identical to Itachi's....


... well, with added snipping functionality. :ho


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 3, 2013)

So basically Naruto never did SM + BM because he never thought of it?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Rac said:


> oro would definitely be the on the cliffhanger.



Unless he doesn't arrive at the battlefield or do anything interesting.

If we just get him talking to Tsunade or something again, there's no reason for him to be the cliffhanger.


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 3, 2013)

100% certain now Obito is going to get stomped but evolve again.  Then Naruto is going to evolve after cliff hanger, after cliff hanger.


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 3, 2013)

I wish Naruto would just get 100% Kyuubi already as well. We have all these obvious powerups in clear sight, but it's taking Kishi fucking forever to get them to us. 



			
				eyeknockout said:
			
		

> even if sasuke gets perfect susanoo just randomly to save kurama it would still be horrible because sasuke would be getting more magical powerups without actually training or improving at anything else.



That's how the Sharingan works. It was explained to us that great surges of emotion cause the Sharingan to awaken new strength.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 3, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> The problem is not Naruto, it's Kurama the battery.


We have no idea how exactly this new mode came.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> So basically Naruto never did SM + BM because he never thought of it?



Typical Naruto. Totally within character.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 3, 2013)

Based on the picture and the fact that 645 is written on it, this is clearly the opening sequence.  If it was the ending, we would have seen something like Next chapter 646



Raventhal said:


> So basically Naruto never did SM + BM because he never thought of it?



How was he suppose to know that Senjutsu worked on Obito?  He just got that new information.  Prior to this, when Obito was still Obito with the bijuus, it was his first transformation in KCM and he used a clone in SM to help him get the rods.  He hasn't returned to KCM until now


----------



## Doge (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Typical Naruto. Totally within character.



Yet he got wanked as a genius for his chakra molding.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 3, 2013)

Planet Level here we come.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

Hope we see the planetary rasengan again I liked thy one.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

Naruto is such a ridiculous threat right now it's insane. Extremely fast speed, extremely hard hits, durability is insane, Frog Katas fold people into two, he can sense emotions, chakra and the works. Just too much to name he's a legit monster. 

I hope Obito makes a few "Jyuubi Clones" of himself or some pawns so we can see Naruto's true strength. That's what usually happens in a series. We have scapegoats created so the character can test their skills out. That's exactly what those Jyuubi fodder were used for chapters ago.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2013)

I wonder if he once again does it without realizing he's mixing both modes.

And regarding the topic of this being the last arc, still doubt it. Sasuke's run for Hokage is not for lulz, they'll have to deal with that and pretty much making the Elders admit anything else from the massacre in another arc.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 3, 2013)

even that edit of sage mode+kurama is better than the canon


----------



## Shakar (Sep 3, 2013)

Shiny said:


> even that edit of sage mode+kurama is better than the canon


True, that was pretty cool 

Why are Nardo's transformations always so shitty looking?  It's already annoying that he's a living lightbulb most of the time these days.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

Shakar said:


> True, that was pretty cool
> 
> Why are Nardo's transformations always so shitty looking?  It's already annoying that he's a living lightbulb most of the time these days.



I disagree his transformations are awesome bijuu mode is one of the best with sage mode second. I like the combination of the two don't see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2013)

We know Sasuke will catch up. However it is also fair to argue that Sasuke needs a bit more than the EMS to catch up, arguably, seeing as Naruto has actually fused both forms.

Remember, Bijuu Mode's capabilities are going to be *rapidly enhanced* by Sage Mode. On top of that Naruto gets Sage Mode's capabilities too. 
Then after that it is obvious we'll get 100% Kurama within Naruto, which widens the gap.
Despite the hope many lost, I still believe "that jutsu" is still a power up to be considered.

I remember an interview with Kishi calling this arc the penultimate arc. Pair that with Naruto vs Sasuke being the final battle and the fact Sasuke isn't a good guy. Then you'll end up with Sasuke probably getting some power up by the next arc to fight Naruto's powers which at the moment come across as supreme compared to Sasuke's currently shown powers.

In short, at this juncture it really doesn't matter how strong Sasuke is relative to Naruto. What matters more right now is how strong Naruto is relative to Obito.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 3, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> So basically Naruto never did SM + BM because he never thought of it?



he need concentrate to activate Sage Mode and Sage mode has a 5 minute limit


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't think Naruto is as broken as he can be right now. If he was he'd be fusing with Fukasaku and Shima right now.


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 3, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> he need concentrate to activate Sage Mode and Sage mode has a 5 minute limit



Yes, but it still doesn't say why he always powered down.  The only excuse I can give is that his chakra and Kurama's chakra now are unified or something.  But still he used it before Kurama was even tamed.


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 3, 2013)

naruto's new mode is here eh...guess that means obito is finally doomed.
the next couple of weeks is going to be painful with the tnj, rin flashbacks, and all that garbage.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

I expect sasuke to get a power up after obito is gone when he and naruto face madara. But this fight with obito was his since obito was the dark naruto thing and him being responsible for his mothers death.


----------



## RandomLurker (Sep 3, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> That's how the Sharingan works. It was explained to us that great surges of emotion cause the Sharingan to awaken new strength.



It was cooler when the Saiyans did it.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

Sage Mode + Perfect Susano-o=Full BIjuu MODE + SAGE MODE

Its really not that serious people.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Sage Mode + Perfect Susano-o=Full BIjuu MODE + SAGE MODE
> 
> Its really not that serious people.


Sasuke. Can't. Achieve. Sage. Mode. He doesn't have the chakra levels for it. How many times does this have to be TOLD to you?


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

Sage Mode + Perfect Susano-o=Full BIjuu MODE + SAGE MODE

Its really not that serious people. Naruto Bijuu Mode is a beast but now it has the attribute to hurt Juubito. But Juubito stated that he isnt going to hold back anymore and not be reckless. So Naruto is far from having this one in his pocket because its still Raw Power vs Greater Raw power.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 3, 2013)

I squeed when I saw that spoiler 

Time to fuck up Moon's Eye Plan


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 3, 2013)

In the legendary chapter 571...Naruto deflected 5 BijuuDamas...

Expect the deflection of 10 JUUBI DAMAS.

I'm praying to god 90% of this chapter is fighting. I need them feats!

However...I hope Obito shows what he's truly got too. Like I'd want to see a concentrated version of Heaven & Earth destruction.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

Sasuke isn't getting Sage Mode. The moment he does you might as well give him Rasengan too. Kishi always finds a way to separate Naruto and Sasuke. This will be no different. If he gets a mode separate from his eye powers he will go back to the Curse Seal modes. He will gain a Super Curse Seal (level 3) that way he will keep his uniqueness and dignity. The Curse Seal can be just as damaging.

Either way Sasuke is a unique character and he will continue to stay unique. He doesn't need to be ripping off Naruto's skills.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 3, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I don't think Naruto is as broken as he can be right now. If he was he'd be fusing with Fukasaku and Shima right now.



He will be broken when he achieves RS status.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

KingBoo said:


> naruto's new mode is here eh...guess that means obito is finally doomed.
> the next couple of weeks is going to be painful with the tnj, rin flashbacks, and all that garbage.


I suppose that is a bright side, at long last the pain in the ass will die. 


RandomLurker said:


> It was cooler when the Saiyans did it.



Can't argue with you there. 

Quick someone kill a seemingly irrelevant character and see if Sasuke explodes the proper way.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 3, 2013)

I hope, but this is unlikely to happen, that we'll see some trace of Madara, Hashirama and Hiruzen in this chapter.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke isn't getting Sage Mode. The moment he does you might as well give him Rasengan too. Kishi always finds a way to separate Naruto and Sasuke. This will be no different. If he gets a mode separate from his eye powers he will go back to the Curse Seal modes. He will gain a Super Curse Seal (level 3) that way he will keep his uniqueness and dignity. The Curse Seal can be just as damaging.
> 
> Either way Sasuke is a unique character and he will continue to stay unique. He doesn't need to be ripping off Naruto's skills. He doesn't need to be ripping off Naruto's skills.



The Curse Seal was made out to be training wheels for SM. Plus the body development linking to Sage Mode (the CS and Sasuke being compatible with Juubi's DNA) are going to mean something for the future. Especially when it was alluded that Sasuke having some body power to go with his eyes was a big part of Kabuto/Orochimaru/Obito's plans for him.

It is very similar to the argument that Hiraishin with Naruto would still keep Naruto unique. Sasuke with Sage Mode would still keep him unique, especially as Jiraiya and Kabuto has shown not all Sages use the mode in precisely the same manner as Naruto.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 3, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Sage Mode + Perfect Susano-o=Full BIjuu MODE + SAGE MODE
> 
> Its really not that serious people. Naruto Bijuu Mode is a beast but now it has the attribute to hurt Juubito. But Juubito stated that he isnt going to hold back anymore and not be reckless. So Naruto is far from having this one in his pocket because its still Raw Power vs Greater Raw power.


Stop it. Your making us look bad


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke. Can't. Achieve. Sage. Mode. He doesn't have the chakra levels for it. How many times does this have to be TOLD to you?



dint Kurama compared Sasuke Chakra to Madara back in Orochimaru hideout.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 3, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> dint Kurama compared Sasuke Chakra to Madara back in Orochimaru hideout.


He was referring to the "feel" of the chakra, not the "size". Although I've personally never heard of a massive chakra that feels "weak", or a small one that feels "strong" etc. Sasuke already had Sage mode, anyway.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 3, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I hope, but this is unlikely to happen, that we'll see some trace of Madara, Hashirama and Hiruzen in this chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still don't want or think Sasuke's getting Sage Mode as all Juugo did was a flesh transplant to keep his organs from spilling after Bee ripped his chest open.


Ben Tennyson said:


> dint Kurama compared Sasuke Chakra to Madara back in Orochimaru hideout.



Guess the argument could be made that Kurama talked about quality but yeah. Then again when Sasuke went CS the first time it was remarked that his tank was both powerful and huge. Which you'd think would imply the same thing but neh.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 3, 2013)

I realised that i am tired to look at these "mods" and "bijuudamas".
Just show us something new and fresh!


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> He was referring to the "feel" of the chakra, not the "size". Although I've personally never heard of a massive chakra that feels "weak", or a small one that feels "strong" etc. Sasuke already had Sage mode, anyway.



sasuke did not have sage mode he had the curse seal we can not compare the 2. it was a bootleg version of it


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 3, 2013)

why does this all feel so terribly anti-climactic?

Oh I know...because we've been stuck on this battle for the LAST TWO YEARS!!!!!

ugh, It just doesn't feel like Kishi cares anymore.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> He was referring to the "feel" of the chakra, not the "size". Although I've personally never heard of a massive chakra that feels "weak", or a small one that feels "strong" etc. Sasuke already had Sage mode, anyway.


CS killed 9/10 people that were effected by it. Almost the same ratio of how many people failed to become sages and turned to stone.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 3, 2013)

Gabe said:


> sasuke did not have sage mode he had the curse seal we can not compare the 2. it was a bootleg version of it


CS is Sage mode. Just not a perfected version of it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> CS is Sage mode. Just not a perfected version of it.



its like juugo power( juugo clan )  that draws nature energy from the dragon cave , yet you cant use sage arts , you can go more animal like and draw more power


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

My expectations for Sasuke are virtually non-existent because I know Kishi won't deliver, and I think most of you know that as well. 

He's going to continue to be useless for a while yet to continue to give Naruto the spotlight.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The Curse Seal was made out to be training wheels for SM. Plus the body development linking to Sage Mode (the CS and Sasuke being compatible with Juubi's DNA) are going to mean something for the future. Especially when it was alluded that Sasuke having some body power to go with his eyes was a big part of Kabuto/Orochimaru/Obito's plans for him.
> 
> It is very similar to the argument that Hiraishin with Naruto would still keep Naruto unique. Sasuke with Sage Mode would still keep him unique, especially as Jiraiya and Kabuto has shown not all Sages use the mode in precisely the same manner as Naruto.



There's a difference between Curse Seal 1/2 and a future stronger CS hence why I said 3. For all we know Oro will give him a brand new one that isn't Sage Mode. What's wrong with Sasuke gaining the Curse Seal again? If he's truly going to be opposing Naruto there's no need for them to have similar skills. Not once in this manga has Kishi given them similar modes, he's always found a way to differentiate them and the Curse Seal was a huge part of Sasuke's character for the majority of the manga. He's already linked to it. They're just too similar. For example even if we say "Kabuto had his own Sage Mode and Naruto had his" everyone links them together as "Sage Mode". If you say "Kabuto had Curse Seal and Naruto had Sage Mode" that keeps them apart. 

Beyond that Sasuke is too important of a character to be grabbing onto similar skills as Naruto. It seems every single week here people say he will get Sage Mode, Kyuubi's chakra, similar powers to Naruto as a whole rather than looking at how Sasuke is as an individual character. He's too unique and too good for that. I highly doubt Kishi will let him gain a Sage Mode, it's too synonymous with Naruto. Given Sasuke's used to Curse Seal chances are he will gain a Curse Seal that's just as comparable. That way he'd still be able to compete with Sage Mode while being just as strong and he'd keep his identity. 

Finally Naruto gaining Hiraishin would link him with Minato whether people like it or not. In theory say Naruto became the greatest Hiraishin user of all time, he'd still be linked to Minato and it wouldn't be as unique to his character as creating something himself that's comparable. It's all a matter of keeping the character unique. Curse Seal would make Sasuke far more unique than Sage Mode would and it's also part of Sasuke's past. He's with Oro again as well. It makes sense.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> dint Kurama compared Sasuke Chakra to Madara back in Orochimaru hideout.


Chakra quality, not quantity. Madara doesn't have the massive reserves for Sage Mode either, its just his chakra is VERY strong.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Stop it. Your making us look bad



This. Just be patient a bit longer, please.
It's all we can do at this point.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 3, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> its like juugo power( juugo clan )  that draws nature energy from the dragon cave , yet you cant use sage arts , you can go more animal like and draw more power


Those are Sage arts. They simply don't make the _distinction_ with the animals.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 3, 2013)

anyone remember the time when sakura claimed she caught up to naruto and sasuke?

I feel like with this fusion of BM and SM, naruto *MIGHT* surpass sakura again


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chakra quality, not quantity. *Madara doesn't have the massive reserves for Sage Mode either*, its just his chakra is VERY strong.



I do wonder where you get your information.

You mean to tell me Jiraiya has greater chakra reserves than Madara, the man who fought Hashirama for 24 hours straight.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I do wonder where you get your information.


Don't get me wrong, Madara has large reserves for a Uchiha, but he's never been said to have a _massive_ quantity. He has large reserves and extremely strong chakra.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> My expectations for Sasuke are virtually non-existent because I know Kishi won't deliver, and I think most of you know that as well.
> 
> He's going to continue to be useless for a while yet to continue to give Naruto the spotlight.



I feel the same way. The Kabuto fight was bad enough but this battle put the nail in the coffin. Even if Sasuke gets something it wont be impressive in my eyes since it's taken three and a half years just for Sasuke to do something.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 3, 2013)

Sage art: Bijuudama and Chakra Arms doing Frog Kata and Frog Strike , RAW power beyond any level and ultra hax speed


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 3, 2013)

Sifus said:


> I feel the same way. The Kabuto fight was bad enough but this battle put the nail in the coffin. Even if Sasuke gets something it wont be impressive in my eyes since it's taken three and a half years just for Sasuke to do something.



But he has given you something in pass two months.

Whether you were impressed doesn't matter, is a different story.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 3, 2013)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But he has given you something in pass two months.
> 
> Whether you were impressed doesn't matter, is a different story.



Given me what exactly? Things he could have done without EMS? 

You cant expect fans to be patient after three years. 

Its about to be a forth and Sasuke has yet to show anything he couldn't have done with MS.


----------



## lathia (Sep 3, 2013)

People wanted more Naruto and Kishi listened. There was too much Sasuke, Bee, and other irrelevant stuff. Now he'll put Naruto in your Naruto. Someone quote me to that commentary/picture on the back of the volume that began this war.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 3, 2013)

Something about the spotlight hitting Naruto


----------



## lathia (Sep 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Something about the spotlight hitting Naruto



Yes, it was a chibi-Naruto with someone complaining to Kishi for not making Naruto look like a main character. Kishi's solution? More Naruto in your Naruto for all your 4th ninja war troubles.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 3, 2013)

Ernie said:


> Going to sleep, I guess chapter will come out regular time = within 7-8 hours.
> 
> @Sifus: Sasuke's time will come vs Madara.



Check spoilers.Dont know where naruto's going but looks like naruto's going somewhere.If he's going towards madara that guys finished.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

B.o.t.i said:


> Check spoilers.Dont know where naruto's going but looks like naruto's going somewhere.If he's going to madara it's over for him



Why would he be going to Madara when he's been fighting Obito for a year and Obito is still alive? Jumping the gun, eh.


----------



## King Scoop (Sep 3, 2013)

It's obivious Sasuke is gonna learn SM. Already mastering the CS, puts him about half way to becoming a perfect sage. Hell, even Sakura is gonna show it eventually. The new generation will surpass the old.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 3, 2013)

has madara acknowledge sasuke yet


----------



## Ernie (Sep 3, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> has madara acknowledge sasuke yet



He will wank Naruto first, you'll see.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why would he be going to Madara when he's been fighting Obito for a year and Obito is still alive? Jumping the gun, eh.



Madara offers nothing but generic immortal fighter lines needs to go.Secondly why would he bring out giant kurama shroud for obito when last chapter he mentioned doing frog kata's for cqc.

In the spoiler he's gone BM+SM and he's got the big shroud coming out jumping away from his party.He does'nt need giant kyuubi shroud for obito. So where he's going?? I know where he would need the shroud and thats those lame sumos fighting..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2013)

Nathan Copeland said:


> has madara acknowledge sasuke yet



i don't think  he even know if the uchiha's are around.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Sasuke and Juugo actually have some sort of chakra around them and Minato and Tobirama don't?

Hard to tell.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke and Juugo actually have some sort of chakra around them and Minato and Tobirama don't?
> 
> Hard to tell.



Jugo will die and give up his power to Sasuke namekian style.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 3, 2013)

B.o.t.i said:


> Dont know where naruto's going but looks like naruto's going somewhere.If he's going towards madara that guys finished.



i would love if he told everyone to stay back again like pein fight and went on to solo.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2013)

In all honesty I think Sasuke gaining a Sage Mode would be hilarious. Uchiha Sasuke resulting into a Sage Mode, that's funny to me. Naruto's been using Sage Mode for hundreds of chapters. It would literally be, again I quote, like Sasuke is using a Dark Rasengan or a Dark Kage Bunshin. If it happens then hey we all know how everyone would react to it let alone to Sasuke's major fans. I'd honestly love the reaction.

However, I'll say he doesn't need it because he needs to be unique. He's the main character's "rival" and he's always been on the different side compared to Naruto. He's always opposed him but yet he's not a direct parallel to Naruto like Obito his. His skills are unique and yet they work well off of each other. Naruto and Sasuke's styles are similar to Ippo/Miyata's styles from Hajime no Ippo in regards to how they "match up". We see how well they work off each other. Having Sasuke gain a Sage Mode would be closer to Ippo/Sendo than anything if that makes any sense. 

There's evidence backing him gaining Sage Mode too. I'm just saying it wouldn't be great for his character, him keeping his uniqueness compared to Naruto and it would be better considering for most of this manga he's had Curse Seal. We also know Oro's tried to harness the power but he couldn't, maybe after seeing Kabuto and seeing him harness it he will create a "True Curse Seal". Overall for Sasuke's character it would be better rather than tacking on something else.


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke and Juugo actually have some sort of chakra around them and Minato and Tobirama don't?
> 
> Hard to tell.



Naruto gave them chakra last chapter.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 3, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Something about the spotlight hitting Naruto



Main character Naruto finally returns to center stage in this volume!
I'm so glad to be able to draw the titular character again! I was told 
by someone that this was "a manga where the main character*( isn't 
very involved )*is used quite stingily," but he'll be really active from here
on out!!...I think!...Er...Hmm, I wonder....I don't really know about the future...
Well

-Masashi Kishimoto, 2011 

volume 57


----------



## SLB (Sep 3, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Main character Naruto finally returns to center stage in this volume!
> I'm so glad to be able to draw the titular character again! I was told
> by someone that this was "a manga where the main character*( isn't
> very involved )*is used quite stingily," but he'll be really active from here
> ...



Did he really say that? No way a writer is that disconnected. I know Kishi does that break thing in his interviews and speeches. Ending things with "I think" and "I hope".

Sadly, that does seem legit


----------



## Jagger (Sep 3, 2013)

Am I the only that is actually excited for this? If you guys were expecting something deep, you guys are too close-minded, honestly. Kishi doesn't go for such routes anymore, it's been obvious for the past 2 years.

But for God's sake, Sasuke. Get your power-up now.


----------



## Abz (Sep 3, 2013)

MoodyCos said:


> Did he really say that? No way a writer is that disconnected. I know Kishi does that break thing in his interviews and speeches. Ending things with "I think" and "I hope".
> 
> Sadly, that does seem legit



oh that's legit alright....it's in volume 57....


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Sep 3, 2013)

Bijuu Sage Mode? Lol, GG.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 3, 2013)

naruto's chakra control is absurd.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 3, 2013)

Dat Naruto 

I wonder if does KCM+SM have a time limit as well?


----------



## navy (Sep 3, 2013)

I dont know why I was expecting an outfit change. That honestly makes no sense.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 3, 2013)

'Bout time we got bijuu sage mode. Now peeps can stop claiming the two can't be mixed.


----------



## Jad (Sep 3, 2013)

So I guess its Naruto by himself vs Obito.......Yaaaaaaaay /sarcasm

Hope it isn't true. Flying Bijuudama every where really isn't that exciting to read.


----------



## navy (Sep 3, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> 'Bout time we got bijuu sage mode. Now peeps can stop claiming the two can't be mixed.



We've already seen them mix. Who the fuck claimed differently?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> So I guess its Naruto by himself vs Obito.......Yaaaaaaaay /sarcasm
> 
> Hope it isn't true. Flying Bijuudama every where really isn't that exciting to read.



Should have realized that when it was stated that Obito's only weakness was something only Naruto could do.


----------



## Moon Fang (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmm...now that I think about it I see it more of a BM powered SM. BM increased his chakra capacity thus allowing him to take in more Natural energy and making it stronger. Or maybe they are fused in some other way I can't think of.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 3, 2013)

the artwork pretty sloppy....


----------



## Dark Red Z (Sep 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> So I guess its Naruto by himself vs Obito.......Yaaaaaaaay /sarcasm
> 
> Hope it isn't true. Flying Bijuudama every where really isn't that exciting to read.



Because you wanted the fodder alliance to intervene and have to be saved yet again?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Dark Red Z said:


> Because you wanted the fodder alliance to intervene and have to be saved yet again?



Well it would be nice to have other important people actually be useful. Nobody cares about the fodder.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> So I guess its Naruto by himself vs Obito.......Yaaaaaaaay /sarcasm
> 
> Hope it isn't true. Flying Bijuudama every where really isn't that exciting to read.



Well, Naruto actually said he'd use Kawazu Kumite. Since the biggest problem in landing hits is now Obito's speed, combining Kurama's chakra with nature energy should give Naruto the chance to become as fast - if not faster - than Obito.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Well it would be nice to have other important people actually be useful.



Know what would be even better?


This war reached it's end, and Naruto woke up, ready to take on his first mission since his return to the village.


----------



## butcher50 (Sep 3, 2013)

didn't we get a glimpse of Sagemode+Kurama mode all the way back at the end of Pain Invasion ?


----------



## navy (Sep 3, 2013)

eurytus said:


> the artwork pretty sloppy....



Wait for the hard copy. Its much better imo.


----------



## Klue (Sep 3, 2013)

butcher50 said:


> didn't we get a glimpse of Sagemode+Kurama mode all the way back at the end of Pain Invasion ?



Yes, yes we did.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 3, 2013)

Naruto finally combines Bijuu Mode and Sage Mode? Yep, 645 is going to be nothing but Naruto awesomeness.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 3, 2013)

Kishi should've killed some Edos by now, if it's a solo fight, none of them have to be there, except Hashirama.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

Klue said:


> Know what would be even better?
> 
> 
> This war reached it's end, and Naruto woke up, ready to take on his first mission since his return to the village.



Know what would be even better?

If Naruto and Obito killed each other this chapter.


----------



## Jad (Sep 3, 2013)

If the Alliance (or at least the main names) intervened, then we would get a struggle and a sense of desperation. Much better then seeing Naruto continuously get the upper hand on Obito. Plus Kishi would have no reason to hold Obito back when it comes to the Alliance because so far he sure is hell against Naruto and Co. This is the way *I hated the Edo Kages coming back* - where the hell is the struggle in this war? I wouldn't be surprised if the Rikudou Sennin rose from the ground and helped the Alliance aswell.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> So I guess its Naruto by himself vs Obito.......Yaaaaaaaay /sarcasm
> 
> Hope it isn't true. Flying Bijuudama every where really isn't that exciting to read.



black balls vs blue balls


----------



## KevKev (Sep 3, 2013)

Sasuke is still in Kurama chakra I see


----------



## eurytus (Sep 3, 2013)

Jad said:


> If the Alliance (or at least the main names) intervened, then we would get a struggle and a sense of desperation. Much better then seeing Naruto continuously get the upper hand on Obito. *Plus Kishi would have no reason to hold Obito back when it comes to the Alliance because so far he sure is hell against Naruto and Co.* This is the way *I hated the Edo Kages coming back* - where the hell is the struggle in this war? I wouldn't be surprised if the Rikudou Sennin rose from the ground and helped the Alliance aswell.



except we've already seen Kishi won't even let Obito kill fodders....Kishi would probably let him kill the edos, that's only because they're dead already


----------



## RaptorRage (Sep 3, 2013)

I predict Hinata and Sasuke deciding to acknowledge each other's existence and maybe even strike up a conversation after 16 years.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 3, 2013)

will this volume ends with a power up for Obito?


----------



## Pureblooded (Sep 3, 2013)

eurytus said:


> will this volume ends with a power up for Obito?



No, but a power up for Tenten.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 3, 2013)

eurytus said:


> will this volume ends with a power up for Obito?


juubis final form maybe


----------



## Jagger (Sep 3, 2013)

RaptorRage said:


> I predict Hinata and Sasuke deciding to acknowledge each other's existence and maybe even stike up a conversation after 16 years.


Hinata: "S-Sasuke-kun..you're back.."
Sasuke: "...who the flying fuck are you?"


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Sasuke is still in Kurama chakra I see



he will use it to unlock Rinnegan.


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 3, 2013)

The leaked page,is it the first or final page of the chapter?

If its the first page then we are in for one hell of a treat by Kishi. Should be one of the better chapters in a while

If its the final page then we are guaranteed yet again a super boring set-up chapter


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 3, 2013)

dungsi27 said:


> The leaked page,is it the first or final page of the chapter?
> 
> If its the first page then we are in for one hell of a treat by Kishi. Should be one of the better chapters in a while
> 
> If its the final page then we are guaranteed yet again a super boring set-up chapter



I'm betting on final or middle.

It's too sudden a turn-around for it to be the first page. It will need build-up. Granted, it will only need 2 pages of build-up, but we will probably get 16 pages of it...


----------



## SLB (Sep 3, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Hinata: "S-Sasuke-kun..you're back.."
> Sasuke: "...who the flying fuck are you?"



No, no, no... Sasuke doesn't have the time to even utter a word there.

Probably an internal "Pffft".


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 3, 2013)

In all seriousness, this chapter will have the rookies be wallpaper as they watch Naruto in amazement !


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 3, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm betting on final or middle.
> 
> It's too sudden a turn-around for it to be the first page. It will need build-up. Granted, it will only need 2 pages of build-up, but we will probably get 16 pages of it...



Well another boring chapter is guaranteed then.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 3, 2013)

dungsi27 said:


> The leaked page,is it the first or final page of the chapter?
> 
> If its the first page then we are in for one hell of a treat by Kishi. Should be one of the better chapters in a while
> 
> If its the final page then we are guaranteed yet again a super boring set-up chapter



it's page 10

the next pages after it are just obito talking about how even with his power up it is futile for the entire alliance.naruto uses a new rasengan and happens to break obito's juubidama blade, obito gets surprised then says he will have to postpone tsuki no mi until he's disposed of the threat naruto causes.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 3, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> it's page 10
> 
> the next pages after it are just obito talking about how even with his power up it is futile for the entire alliance.naruto uses a new rasengan and happens to break obito's juubidama blade, obito gets surprised then says he will have to postpone tsuki no mi until he's disposed of the threat naruto causes.


Wait, how do you have this information?

Are you just making guesses or is the raw out somewhere?


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 3, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> it's page 10
> 
> the next pages after it are just obito talking about how even with his power up it is futile for the entire alliance.naruto uses a new rasengan and happens to break obito's juubidama blade, obito gets surprised then says he will have to postpone tsuki no mi until he's disposed of the threat naruto causes.



In other words Obito has ensured his own defeat.


----------



## Sango-chan (Sep 3, 2013)

I predict that TenTen will have a shock panel! maybe be by herself instead of having to share it with Gai and Lee all the time!


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 3, 2013)

Ah it seems naruto is taking another step up the ladder to godhood. I honestly think that with this he is on hashirama level or maybe past it. He was already on EMS madara level with just half of kurama so i can believe it.

Wonder if this chapter got other goodies like feats...i sure hope so.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 3, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> it's page 10
> 
> the next pages after it are just obito talking about how even with his power up it is futile for the entire alliance.naruto uses a new rasengan and happens to break obito's juubidama blade, obito gets surprised then says he will have to postpone tsuki no mi until he's disposed of the threat naruto causes.



hmm....sounds like the kinda dialogue kishi would write


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2013)

Aging Boner said:


> why does this all feel so terribly anti-climactic?
> 
> Oh I know...because we've been stuck on this battle for the LAST TWO YEARS!!!!!
> 
> ugh, It just doesn't feel like Kishi cares anymore.



No, we've been stuck on this arc for the last two years.

The current battle has been going on for a couple months.


----------



## Toonz (Sep 3, 2013)

I predicated obito and naruto talking...

Naruto: bla bla bla rasengan!!! bla hokage bla bla flashback bla

Obito: bla bla no way bla bla ugh!!! bla

Sasuke: I wonder if i can help... 

Minato: I'm useless... 

Tobirama:  This guy...

Kakashi:


----------



## Kazeshini (Sep 4, 2013)

I wonder if Naruto isn't like starving right now,


----------



## gaiver (Sep 4, 2013)

i predict obito deciding he needs to take the kyuubi from naruto... but he thinks about it. all chapter. and peaks out from his placenta, at some point


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 4, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> it's page 10
> 
> the next pages after it are just obito talking about how even with his power up it is futile for the entire alliance.naruto uses a new rasengan and happens to break obito's juubidama blade, obito gets surprised then says he will have to postpone tsuki no mi until he's disposed of the threat naruto causes.



It escapes me how you could possibly know this. Yet for some weird reason I do imagined sometimes a scenario where he would have to put it on hold.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 4, 2013)

Is that what I think it is? Is that Sage Beast Mode? or am I going blind?


----------



## rac585 (Sep 4, 2013)

if that kyuubi sage mode isn't the cliffhanger... :33



R00t_Decision said:


> Is that what I think it is? Is that Sage Beast Mode? or am I going blind?



unless it's just sage mode and some asshole edited in the kyuubi slits. would be the greatest troll in quite a long time.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2013)

So... any ideas about what Kushina has to do with any of this?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 4, 2013)

For some reason, that eye pattern looks a-lot less..Creepy in full color to me...


----------



## Lurko (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm guessing motivation to get the mix of sage and bm.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2013)

Luiz said:


> So... any ideas about what Kushina has to do with any of this?



Kushina supposedly never used the Kyuubi (she said something about how she had to keep it locked up, after Hashirama and Mito did, in the Kyuubi's flashback), so I'm going to guess it's just a parallel of "fiery personalities" or something.


----------



## gaiver (Sep 4, 2013)

probly just minato 'seeing' kushina in him
^^just like that


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 4, 2013)

navy said:


> We've already seen them mix. Who the fuck claimed differently?


Based on this thread alone, a lot of peeps


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Sep 4, 2013)

I hope Obito actually has a reaction to Minato/Naruto saving everyone, and not just making a stupid face and being stoic.

This is like the millionth time Naruto and co have either outsmarted him or avoided his nonsense. At some point he needs to just start losing his shit over constantly failing at everything.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 4, 2013)

navy said:


> We've already seen them mix. Who the fuck claimed differently?



you'd be surprised.


----------



## Sango-chan (Sep 4, 2013)

I think that their are traces of Kushina's chakra left in Naruto that he is using too..............ooooor he is preforming an Uzumaki Clan/ chakra related of course attack similar to Kushina's?!.....


----------



## Mateush (Sep 4, 2013)

Sango-chan said:


> I think that their are traces of Kushina's chakra left in Naruto that he is using too..............ooooor he is preforming an Uzumaki Clan/ chakra related of course attack similar to Kushina's?!.....



I thought so too and I hope. Much better than Minato seeing Kushina in him.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 4, 2013)

Since the Pain arc there's been tons of people who have claimed that Naruto would never combine his modes. It would surprise you, hell, a lot of those very same people are in this thread right now saying it was predictable. 

The Kushina panel is likely there given the fact that Naruto is similar to Kushiha. It's probably Minato who sees this as well. It's like all the other panels we see with Naruto doing something amazing and we get Minato's silhouette on his back. Nothing more than that really.


----------



## Monna (Sep 4, 2013)

I always hoped Naruto would combine his kyuubi and sage modes. It's about time. :33


----------



## The Big G (Sep 4, 2013)

Hellla fake but still pretty epic


----------



## UchihaSage (Sep 4, 2013)

Do you think the Hokages will get their asses kicked now? Then only Team 7 will be able to save the day. Maybe Gai will beat Madara single handed.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2013)

Luiz said:


> No, we've been stuck on this arc for the last two years.
> 
> The current battle has been going on for a couple months.


No, we've been in the War Arc for three years (515-516). Technically this battle has been going on since 564; just a lot of people entered it throughout the fight. But we're now on what, 645? That's almost two years long.


----------



## Saru (Sep 4, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Hellla fake but still pretty epic



Madara in that pic.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2013)

Madara "I failed"



OOC Much?


----------



## HumanRage (Sep 4, 2013)

a chakra cloak fullsized kyuubi doing frogfu, fast as f*ck and touching a large area in front and around its fists.

oh my, that's gonna be glorious. 




now we'll see who can level mountains and create tsunamis from a wave of his tails*, bitches 


(*)ch1, p2


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 4, 2013)

I just want Kurama to wear a sage cloak now   (like he wore susano in past) 

It will be interesting to see what benefits it will give to the new combined modes (well he did it in the cave in front of nagato only for a moment).... kyuubis chakra gaining the natural energy affinity so it will dmg jubito

or it just gives more chakra stronger chakra and speed (maybe now narutos chakra is kinda similar to kushinas in power level since her chains had yellow color... and naruto saw natural energy as yellow too... so maybe kushina's chakra in normal was one that was using natural energy all the time)

still the pic mostly implies how naruto is similar to kushina in personality and in face and how proud she would be to have such kid

anwyay now lets wait for the chapter to come out


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 4, 2013)

In real life this arc has been going since early November of 2010, so it's 2 years so far. And manga chapters's lenght it passed 100 chapters since 615. 

I still wonder if Madara recieved any impact from those Bijuudamas and Hashirama will see the Senju DNA cultive regenerating on his chest as his debris regenerates.


----------



## Cymbalize (Sep 4, 2013)

Do we actually have confirmation that naruto combines bijuu+sage in this chapter?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 4, 2013)

Cymbalize said:


> Do we actually have confirmation that naruto combines bijuu+sage in this chapter?



Of course, the spoiler pics are real.


----------



## Cymbalize (Sep 4, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Of course, the spoiler pics are real.



No, I am not doubting the legitimacy of the spoilers but the claims made about bijuusage mode. I missed the change in the eyes.


----------



## Monna (Sep 4, 2013)

Legend said:


> Madara "I failed"
> 
> 
> 
> OOC Much?


Would have been funnier if he said "oh well"


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kushina supposedly never used the Kyuubi (she said something about how she had to keep it locked up, after Hashirama and Mito did, in the Kyuubi's flashback), so I'm going to guess it's just a parallel of "fiery personalities" or something.



When was it stated that Kushina never used the Kyuubi's chakra? Locked up does not mean did not use. I think the signs point towards Kushina using the Kyuubi's chakra, otherwise him stating that Naruto could sync with more of his chakra than Kushina would be a pointless remark.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 4, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Hellla fake but still pretty epic



that shit looked retarded when i first saw it. but in color it looks pretty sick.


----------



## nitro44 (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess naruto modeled his sage chakra to meet kyubbi's chakra.and power him up !


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2013)

lol, naruto look like a  super sayen .


----------



## Tengu (Sep 4, 2013)

So Naruto finally combined BM + SM.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2013)

crossing fingers for new flashbacks


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 4, 2013)

First time in months I'm staying up so late for a chapter.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2013)

we need at least one Madara vs hashirama chapter and one oro panel


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 4, 2013)

Man, this chapter is going to be oh so glorious. Naruto is seriously on a whole other level. I absolutely cannot wait to see what he does with this level of power.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Man, this chapter is going to be oh so glorious. Naruto is seriously on a whole other level. I absolutely cannot wait to see what he does with this level of power.



SM... ALLIANCE. ....BIRD .......


----------



## Uchia Obito (Sep 4, 2013)

It will happen, Itachi comes back! I hope at least Madara shows his shit trump card.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 4, 2013)

Uchia Obito said:


> It will happen, Itachi comes back! I hope at least Madara shows his shit trump card.



not gona happen until obito is almost dead.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 4, 2013)

Uchia Obito said:


> It will happen, Itachi comes back! I hope at least Madara shows his shit trump card.



The Alliance will thwart his trump card and that likely won't happen for a good while. I doubt it's serious though. Madara's not the main fight.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2013)

Uchia Obito said:


> It will happen, Itachi comes back! I hope at least Madara shows his shit trump card.



I am hopping for rennigan jr itachi


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like an old forum joke is now on the table
[sp][/sp]


----------



## guaje (Sep 4, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Man, this chapter is going to be oh so glorious. Naruto is seriously on a whole other level. I absolutely cannot wait to see what he does with this level of power.



Some new varient of Rasengan


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 4, 2013)

Poor       Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Looks like an old forum joke is now on the table
> [sp][/sp]



naruto becomes the rasengan


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 4, 2013)

Addy said:


> naruto becomes the rasengan



The Final Rasengan


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm fucking losing composure over here man. Jesus christ.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 4, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Looks like an old forum joke is now on the table
> [sp][/sp]



Again, Planet Level Naruto is upon us.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Sep 4, 2013)

There was a theory that Naruto would start giving people sage chakra and make it compatible with them somehow.

Starting to think that wasn't too far off the mark, now.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> The Final Rasengan



and then he loses his shinigami powers


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 4, 2013)

Minato. Make us all a favor and just teleport the fucking alliance away from the battlefield.



Addy said:


> and then he loses his shinigami powers


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2013)

spoilers are late .


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2013)

vered said:


> spoilers are late .



bleach got its spoiler summary


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 4, 2013)

We need Orochimaru to save the day instead of 16 pages about Naruto / Failbito speeches.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 4, 2013)

i laugh the spoilers were totally fanmade and it's just another chapter where nothing really happens.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2013)

chapter is oit on panda


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 4, 2013)

Much better than expected.

Madara, better hurry for trump card.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2013)

*Blah Blah Blah Blah - this chapter in a nutshell*

The only important thing was the last page. Disappointed.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 4, 2013)

guaje said:


> Some new varient of Rasengan



See, that's where you guys are missing the larger point. I've always loved Naruto's fighting style, and his use of the Rasengan and the many upgrades and variations on the jutsu. It makes him unique as a ninja. It's his own unique style. Even though there are other people who use the jutsu, nobody quite uses the Rasengan the way Naruto does. And nobody quite uses the Shadow Clone technique the way Naruto does either. When Naruto combines his underappreciated combat skill and brilliance with those two techniques, he becomes insanely strong and incredibly fun to watch fight.

Things are getting mighty interesting indeed. Loved the chapter, even though I want to see more!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2013)

A lot of this chapter seemed really weird to me in terms of tone.

It's like Kishi went back to the earlier chapters when Sasuke and the Hokages arrived. He's trying to find the balance between drama and comedy and it's very uncomfortable.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's OK, at least the last panel is nice......

And they do actually do sth instead of using whole chapter to escape from barrier.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 4, 2013)

it doesn't feel like the fight is starting any time soon, those comic relief.....removes all sense of threat


----------



## Jad (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep - Bijuuddama / Father Son Rasengan / Half a Chapter explaining Sage Mode and Bijuu Mode / Obito wanted to start Tsyukomi (even though he said that one or two chapters ago)

Mhmmm...Naruto/Minato centric Chapter. Wasn't my cup of tea.

Sense of struggle? Desperation? Sense of Threat? not in Naruto buddy


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2013)

So, all Obito manages to perform are the black orbs and chakra arms before resorting to the Mugen Tsukyomi.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 4, 2013)

kyuubi making jokes

get the fuck outta here


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh man it seems the fourth week I'm skipping...
And here I really loved manga, now I can't even stand to skim through.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 4, 2013)

At least Obito is finally doing something.

But the feeling of a threat's non-existent. 
Too much comic relief.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> kyuubi making jokes
> 
> get the fuck outta here



They didn't even make sense either. How does the Kyuubi know how all of the other hokages of the past "feel"?

Waiting for another translation on a lot of it, because right now Kishi threw away logic for slapstick humor. Ugh.



Arya Stark said:


> Oh man it seems the fourth week I'm skipping...
> And here I really loved manga, now I can't even stand to skim through.



I only read it because the art was so awful I had to see what the reason for it all was. 

Most of it wasn't even in Kishi's style. The faces looked weird.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 4, 2013)

lol wordd..


----------



## eurytus (Sep 4, 2013)

maybe Kishi is still on holiday, it's drawn by assistants


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 4, 2013)

Hats off to Kishi for rehashing last week's events and giving us as a new chapter.

*slow clap*


----------



## Mariko (Sep 4, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> A lot of this chapter seemed really weird to me in terms of tone.
> 
> It's like Kishi went back to the earlier chapters when Sasuke and the Hokages arrived. *He's trying to find the balance between drama and comedy and it's very uncomfortable.*



I agree!

Plus, in order to find this balance, Kishi fails to give its main character real hype and serious credit...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2013)

eurytus said:


> maybe Kishi is still on holiday, it's drawn by assistants



The facial expressions of Naruto and the hands on the first few pages look especially weird.

at least twice the amount
at least twice the amount
at least twice the amount


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 4, 2013)

10/10 chapter. 

Obito's time is almost up.


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 4, 2013)

lmao bruh last wek som uch worst too


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 4, 2013)

Nope, the humor with Kurama was the highlight this week, not the end.


----------



## Cord (Sep 4, 2013)

Glad to see that I wasn't the only who merely skimmed through the pages. And the jokes were just so out of place.

Another disappointing chapter.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Sep 4, 2013)

The comedy in this chapter did feel out of place, what is this? A party? Your in a freakin War folks! Honestly, I'm starting to forget why they are in a War in the first place, what was it about again?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm struggling to find the right word to describe how awful this chapter is. Help?


----------



## Uchia Obito (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh well, no trumpcard again....

By the way, here is my trumpcard, just finished the second part of my story:


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2013)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> The comedy in this chapter did feel out of place, what is this? A party? Your in a freakin War folks! Honestly, I'm starting to forget why they are in a War in the first place, what was it about again?



It was akin to all the stuff we got when Sasuke and the Hokages arrived at the battlefield, with all the cheap one-liners and jokes about girlfriends. It was kind of like, "Okay, I'm not really sure how I am supposed to take this..."

There are definitely ways to lighten up dire situations in a war, but Kishi just isn't very good at it so I don't think he should keep trying. Tobirama has been pretty good for the most part. He's just snarky enough to be comical enough, but not overboard. King of like Shino's "Shut up, Kiba" moment. They actually present the tension of the war. 

This stuff is just weird.


----------



## Shakar (Sep 4, 2013)

Still better than the last two chapters, if only for the ending. 

And yeah. Kishi's attempts at humour are often very awkward.


----------



## talesofkami (Sep 4, 2013)

Two Epic Powers Combined! 
[YOUTUBE]MV8ppH3AXcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2013)

Naruto seems now to be able to absorb natural energy faster in his BM.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Obito's time is almost up.



Fuck yeah.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice to see Obito achieving his goals 

Good chap. Much better than the previous one. Even though almost nothing happened until the end. 

Also having so much "humour" in such serious stage of the fight feels really weird. Not the first time Kishi does it though.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 4, 2013)

this war could probably go on for another two years


----------



## eluna (Sep 4, 2013)

The humour was desnecessary I even don't laugh with this moments anymore,just make me tired


----------



## Garcher (Sep 4, 2013)

This chapter is so ridiculous. Now Minato even cries and compares Naruto with KUSHINA. Tobirama says Naruto is even more stupid than Hashi but he is stronger and a better Hokage, Naruto makes a creepy rapeface and Sasuke stands nearby and is jealous, LOL. 


HOW WILL SASUKE EVER BE ABLE TO CATCH UP WITH THIS? KCM2+SM? AND HE CAN ABSORB ENOUGH SENCHAKRA IN 5 SECOUNDS? LOL?


----------



## eluna (Sep 4, 2013)

What awesome chapter but the humour was akward,but I'm glad to see my favorite mode back again


----------



## slickcat (Sep 4, 2013)

the crybabies section..... boo hoo!! Good chapter


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah terrible chapter.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 4, 2013)

Humor feels so out of place, indeed. Not the first time Kishi does it, and every time it's bad 

But it was still much better than two previous ones.


----------



## KageSummitChamp (Sep 4, 2013)

Umm I read this manga for 600+ chapters to see Naruto kick some butt and everyone droll about it. The fact that the manga made me wait this long shows you how good it its. Yusuke and Goku were praised since day 1 Naruto is finally getting praise now.


----------



## Rios (Sep 4, 2013)

Naruto got acknowledgement immediately after the Zabusa fight. Its not about this, its about the bullshit comedy and useless dialogue.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 4, 2013)

New Bleach chapter was better than this ,and I don't even read Bleach.ck


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 4, 2013)

KageSummitChamp said:


> Umm I read this manga for 600+ chapters to see Naruto kick some butt and everyone droll about it. *The fact that the manga made me wait this long shows you how good it its.* Yusuke and Goku were praised since day 1 Naruto is finally getting praise now.



This logic_ really _confuses me.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree. The chapter felt...weird. Either Kishi or whoever wrote the chapter couldn't balance anything right. The comedy from Naruto was weird, even if it was meant to compare the 1st with Naruto. 

It felt too forced, from Tobirama's comparing Naruto and 1st, to Minato comparing Naruto and his mother.  I mean, we already know this. We know Kushina was like Naruto back with Tsunade and Jiraiya were talking about it and that was in early part II. 
And for Hashi's comparisons...we already seen that in his flashbacks....


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 4, 2013)

Did Obito just release the Juubi from his body? If so, smh.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah, because why not taunt a kidnapped prisoner who has been a slave for decades


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 4, 2013)

eurytus said:


> it doesn't feel like the fight is starting any time soon, those comic relief.....removes all sense of threat



Like there was any sense of threat to begin with.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 4, 2013)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> Madara's going to lose interest in Hashirama and recognize Naruto's more of a threat (and worthier battle.)


That is what I am hoping for


----------



## ch1p (Sep 4, 2013)

Naruto is a fucking idiot. I actually don't mind it. This is very part 1 Naruto. Oh the nostalgia indeed.

LMAO at the reaactions. LMAO Tobirama (bigger idiot than my brother) LMAO Sasuke (all that chakra really is wasted on him) LMAO Minato (perhas these aren't tears of joy). LMAO Kurama (you've surpassed the previous Hokages alright, its easy to relate to morons).

I don't care if this a stretch in translations. This is good. And if its really the appropriate translation, then Kishi is definetly having fun (finally, considering he's probably been bored by this whole volume ).



I love Naruto's conversation with Tsundere Kurama though (the stubborn page is so fucking good). This is the Naruto I used to love.  I understand some people's feelings that this chapter doesn't feel right, because this is something we haven't seen for years. But this is part 1 Naruto, through and through. Don't worry though, the story'll be back to Mary Sue Naruto, saviour of all, quickly. It's too late to bring back lovable scamp Naruto.

Though Kurama... does give a 'bad writing' vibe. As a standalone chapter, this is fine. But considering what Kurama's character was for the entirety of the manga, to see him as a funny Tsundere is shocking (no matter how entertained I am, and I really, really am).

Remember that guy we met in the frog training arc? This is certainly NOT that character anymore. It would have been okay if the character had gradually changed, but he just woke up one day (less than a day ago, manga time) and just became.. this. It is difficult to accept, because Kurama was with Naruto always. It should have been gradual, yet it was not.



That aside, I dislike Naruto's eyes in fox / sage transformation. Still, I understand the feeling behind it, of course. Doesn't mean I have to like it though.

The double rasengan made an appearance.  It's been so long since I wanted this, ever since it was revealed it was Minato's technique, all the way in part 1. I felt disappointed though, since it was both Kuramas and not Naruto / Minato doing it physically. I mean, it is them, they're kyubi mode after all, but its not the two of them, four hands on a rasengan, DBZ style (<3). I wanted to see that, I guess it will never happen. :\



Tobirama wanking Nardo.  I'm so okay considering I'm hyped for Naruto himself! Ahaha go Naruto *fangirls* damn, its been a while, and i'm pretty sure sure i'll be like 'this shitty character' right next week because these types don't last long lately



Lawling at jealous Sauce. Fuck this is forced. Last time he was like this was four years ago, as a kid who was mentally unstable, not like an adult who found his own way. Furthermore, that Sasuke was angry because his goals were threatened. This one is jealous because... uh... some guy is stronger than him. Some guy that told him 'you're mah fweind'. Yeah, splendid bond these two have. I wonder if it has anything to do with aligning him more with Madara (who wants a world where only winners exist). I wonder how he's gonna handle MEP. Probably won't want to leave.



Madara looks so handsome in that last page.



MEP begins! Finally this arc is over.  I am looking forward to the MEP world. RtN is the anime staff's baby, not Kishi's. I want to see what HE wants to do with it. I just hope we don't have to deal with Charasuke again. Save me from that embarassing thing (or at least, from all that bling). I know its a japanese thing that I shouldn't be judging by my own standards, but I can't.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 4, 2013)

Obito turns Ten-Tails already? I know he wants to fuck Rin in his dream world as soon as possible but this is too soon for TBM.


----------



## HumanRage (Sep 4, 2013)

HumanRage said:


> a chakra cloak fullsized kyuubi doing frogfu, fast as f*ck and touching a large area in front and around its fists.
> 
> oh my, that's gonna be glorious.
> 
> ...



i'm disappoint.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 4, 2013)

*My thoughts on this chapter*

Minato cries (and does not get "set free").  Naruto carries Kushina's soul to fly.

Sasuke is being a dumbass.

Naruto is being a cocky fuck to Kurama.

The Juubi is reaching it's Shounen Jump "*Final Form*"  


and no one on the threads seem to give a shit.



Thanks, Ch1p for reminding me Kishi is just having fun.  It was a comedy-fest (not for me at least) and then Infinite Tsukoyomi begins while everyone is distracted.


----------



## Rai (Sep 5, 2013)

Minato and Naruto are the main stars. 

GTFO Sasuke.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 5, 2013)

I love Tobirama more and more everytime I see him. Maybe the most badass character in the narutoverse.


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 5, 2013)

I have waited long for Naruto to get this mode, but it really bothers me how rushed these past chapters have been. I don't feel like this a war anymore. War are supposed to be dark, not showing off skills and how strong they are. That's how I see what the past couple chapters have been like "hi look at me im super strong fight me WOPS TNJ"


----------



## takL (Sep 6, 2013)

some of the lines from the raw.
minato: this feels...familiar
although  in this fix, i feel as if we can do anything...
yes...just like... when i was with kushina...it feels like that....

minato: indeed
...this feels familiar!
sasuke:......
...is this the present naruto(=what naruto is now)...? using this much chakras perfectly...
how far... are you...
obito: the faster, the better.

ill add more.


----------



## Mateush (Sep 7, 2013)

I didn't notice until now that Minato still is in Edo while thinking about Kushina here:


Seems a little off for me


----------



## takL (Sep 7, 2013)

Mateush said:


> I didn't notice until now that Minato still is in Edo while thinking about Kushina here:
> 
> 
> Seems a little off for me



touche! i guess the shade on edo-minato who belongs to the present is a mistake  on the part of kishs assistants.


----------



## Danzio (Sep 7, 2013)

takL said:


> some of the lines from the raw.
> minato: this feels...familiar
> although  in this fix, i feel as if we can do anything...
> yes...just like... when i was with kushina...it feels like that....
> ...



Thanks, as always.

Really nice moment for the  father Minato. I wonder though, couldn't he accidentally disappear now that the burden has been lifted from his shoulders? He found true peace within himself after all. Or is the threat from juubi enough to let his zombie body alone while he's working ?



Mateush said:


> I didn't notice until now that Minato still is in Edo while thinking about Kushina here:
> 
> 
> Seems a little off for me



Nice catch.Who knew Edo Minato could travel back in time, and then steal  human Minato's thunder.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 8, 2013)

I think this series has gotten back to the point where it's gotten so bad it's killing me. I'm sick of all these chapters that are nothing more than "LOOK HOW AWESOME NARUTO IS GUYS! ISN'T HE COOL? DON'T YOU LIKE HIM NOW? PLEASE LIKE HIM!"

A-at least Bleach is back. S-surely Kubo will deliver, r-right?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kill me.


----------

